# ICB2.0 Design: Abstimmung - schlicht, geradlinig, fancy? [Ergebnis online]



## nuts (20. April 2015)

Unserem Aufruf folgend haben wir ausführlich über das Design des neuen Community-Bikes diskutiert. Über Geschmack lässt sich ja bekanntlich streiten, und so war es spannend, die unterschiedlichen Entwürfe zu sehen. Von ganz schlicht und geradlinig bis hin zu etwas wilderen Entwürfen ist nun alles dabei, die besten 14 Entwürfe unserer User standen zur Wahl.


→ Den vollständigen Artikel "*ICB2.0 Design: Abstimmung - schlicht, geradlinig, fancy? [Ergebnis online]*" im Newsbereich lesen


----------



## Akira (20. April 2015)

Erledigt. Für mich kommen eigentlich nur 2 Varianten in Frage.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## PamA2013 (20. April 2015)

Subtile TSU-Jaguar 2 beeinflussung


----------



## Speziazlizt (20. April 2015)

PamA2013 schrieb:


> Subtile TSU-Jaguar 2 beeinflussung


???


----------



## foreigner (20. April 2015)

@nuts : Leider ist "Foreigner 2 " schief gelaufen. Wahrscheinlich Problem der schwarz-weiß Darstellung. Aber foreigern 2 ist eigentlich komplett 2 farbig gedacht gewesen. Keine 3. Farbe für die Grafik. Das was da jetzt schwarz ist ( "C", "H"  und Dämpferverlängerung und Drehpunktkappen), gehört auch in die dunklere Rahmenfarbe.

Also so:


----------



## nuts (20. April 2015)

foreigner schrieb:


> @nuts : Leider ist "Foreigner 2 " schief gelaufen. Wahrscheinlich Problem der schwarz-weiß Darstellung. Aber foreigern 2 ist eigentlich komplett 2 farbig gedacht gewesen. Keine 3. Farbe für die Grafik. Das was da jetzt schwarz ist ( "C", "H"  und Dämpferverlängerung und Drehpunktkappen), gehört auch in die dunklere Rahmenfarbe.
> 
> Also so:


ich ändere es, kann aber wegen svg nen Moment dauern, das ist bissl hakelig gewesen - sorry!


----------



## foreigner (20. April 2015)

@nuts : Hallo, hab die Datei schon fertig. Kann sie dir schicken, musst nur noch richtige Größe machen. Oben hab ich sie schon ausgetauscht in meinem Post.


----------



## Phi-Me (20. April 2015)

Ich bin ja schon mal froh, dass die "richtigen" Entwürfe vorne liegen

Nur schade, dass nr4 nicht in Sachen Schriftzug noch ein bisschen ausgefeilter ist...

Naja... Wird schon!


----------



## foreigner (20. April 2015)

Bei mowood 1 wäre das Namensthema wenigstens vom Tisch.


----------



## Fury (21. April 2015)

wenn es so weiter geht, brauchen wir keine Stichwahl mehr! Find ich gut!


----------



## san_andreas (21. April 2015)

14 Designs...irgendeins wirds schon werden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stefan.Stark (21. April 2015)

Gibts auch ne Version in raw?


----------



## foreigner (21. April 2015)

fury9 schrieb:


> wenn es so weiter geht, brauchen wir keine Stichwahl mehr! Find ich gut!



Naja, für 14 Rahmen ist die Streuung schon groß. Beim derzeitigen Stand käme man um Stichwahl auch nicht herum. Ich hoffe ja schlichtweg auf ein Design, das nicht versucht fehlende Rohrkanten zu betonen, was auf Rundrohr reichlich komisch aussehen dürfte, sondern eines, das auf den runden Rohren funktioniert (beispielsweise deine). Sonst sieht´s halt am Ende vielleicht sehr gewollt und nicht gekonnt aus. Alles andere ist mir fast egal.


----------



## nuts (21. April 2015)

vielleicht fahr ich Donnerstag mal in den Baumarkt und kauf ne Sprühdose...


----------



## Fury (21. April 2015)

foreigner schrieb:


> Naja, für 14 Rahmen ist die Streuung schon groß. Beim derzeitigen Stand käme man um Stichwahl auch nicht herum. Ich hoffe ja schlichtweg auf ein Design, das nicht versucht fehlende Rohrkanten zu betonen, was auf Rundrohr reichlich komisch aussehen dürfte, sondern eines, das auf den runden Rohren funktioniert (beispielsweise deine). Sonst sieht´s halt am Ende vielleicht sehr gewollt und nicht gekonnt aus. Alles andere ist mir fast egal.


Als ich geschaut habe, war ein Entwurf schon weit vorn. Aber mal abwarten was bis morgen passiert...

Ja und Design auf einem filigranen Rahmen ist eben "in Echt" was anderes als hier in 2D. Klar wärs schön gewesen jeden Entwurf in 3D vorstellen zu können, da würden sich manche wundern. So wundern sich die eben erst, wenn das Produkt fertig ist.
Ich bin dennoch guter Dinge, dass was Ansprechendes dabei rum kommt.


----------



## Fury (21. April 2015)

Ui, da holen ein paar ganz schön auf...


----------



## Der Kassenwart (21. April 2015)

Akira schrieb:


> Erledigt. Für mich kommen eigentlich nur 2 Varianten in Frage.


doch so viele?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 68-er (21. April 2015)

aha - und wo sieht man das jetzt 
welcher gerade der top favorit ist ???


----------



## Stefan.Stark (21. April 2015)

Einfach im Album die Anzahl der Likes abchecken!


----------



## kipferl (21. April 2015)

hier die Übersicht in absteigender Reihenfolge.


----------



## Akira (21. April 2015)

Der Kassenwart schrieb:


> doch so viele?



Was willst du mir, mit deinem Kommentar, sagen?


----------



## RooXman (21. April 2015)

Ich eprsönlich finde dunkel außen, hell innen persönlich besser. ob jetzt die Kettenstrebe schwarz sein muss oder ein Kettenstrebenschutz ran kommt, ist egal.

P.S. bin gerade im Abgabestress, darum verfolge ich das leider nur gespannt am Rande


----------



## nuts (22. April 2015)

Grad gesehen und wie ich finde sehr treffend:

http://www.bikeradar.com/mtb/gear/article/angryasian-enough-with-the-logos-already-44133/

In diesem Sinne: Wir suchen ab sofort Abkürzungen mit drei Buchstaben für unsere Zugführung, unser Yoke, unseren Lageraufbau, unsere Ausfallenden,...

Nicht.


----------



## LB Jörg (22. April 2015)

G.


----------



## Alpenstreicher (22. April 2015)

nuts schrieb:


> Grad gesehen und wie ich finde sehr treffend:
> 
> http://www.bikeradar.com/mtb/gear/article/angryasian-enough-with-the-logos-already-44133/
> 
> ...



Nenene, keine Abkürzungen, sonst verstehts ja keiner. Und am besten auf Deutsch. "Extragroße Hauptlager", "Progressiver Hinterbau", "Eingelenker" (weil, das könnte der unbedarfte Interessent ja sonst verwechseln), "Bremsneutral" und "Reduzierter Wartungsaufwand" wären meine Vorschläge.


----------



## LB Jörg (22. April 2015)

Alpenstreicher schrieb:


> Nenene, keine Abkürzungen, sonst verstehts ja keiner. Und am besten auf Deutsch. "Extragroße Hauptlager", "Progressiver Hinterbau", "Eingelenker" (weil, das könnte der unbedarfte Interessent ja sonst verwechseln), "Bremsneutral" und "Reduzierter Wartungsaufwand" wären meine Vorschläge.



Die Frage ist nur, ob wir die umfangreiche Beschriftung dann klar überlackieren 

G.


----------



## H.B.O (22. April 2015)

fury 9-1 ist top


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## foreigner (22. April 2015)

nuts schrieb:


> Grad gesehen und wie ich finde sehr treffend:
> 
> http://www.bikeradar.com/mtb/gear/article/angryasian-enough-with-the-logos-already-44133/
> 
> ...



FSP = Fancy Single Pivot
FCG = Fancy Cable Guide
FSE = Fancy Shock Extention
FBS = Fancy Bearing System
FFG = Fancy Fast Geometrie
FSY = Fancy Stiff Yoke
FDO = Fancy Drop Out
SFD = Stupid Front Derailleur


----------



## foreigner (22. April 2015)

Mit dem kantigen Carbon-design unseres ursprünglichen Designs sind wir nicht allein. Hübsch ist´s ja.

Hier auf die Abstimmung bezogen hab ich wohl keinen Massen-Geschmack. Die Designs, die derzeit in der hinteren Hälfte des "Abstimmungsfeldes" liegen, gefallen mir durchweg besser, als die in der vorderen Hälfte.


----------



## Phi-Me (22. April 2015)

du meinst nicht zufällig die eigenen?!


----------



## -N0bodY- (22. April 2015)

Also bei mir ist es genau anders herum, die die momentan vorne liegen gefallen mir auch am besten.

Und das Antidote ist einfach nur mega Hübsch


----------



## foreigner (22. April 2015)

Phimi schrieb:


> du meinst nicht zufällig die eigenen?!


Damit meine ich verschiedene. Beide von fury9 (die vor allen, wären meine Favoriten), Tsu-Jaguar 1, die beiden Erce-Designs, Mowood 2 und ja, auch meine. Warum sollten die mir auch nicht gefallen? Ich hätte Sie sonst auch nicht zur Abstimmung geschickt. 
Das sind aber leider alle im hinteren Feld. Ich denke aber, das unter denen welche sind, die in 3D auf runden Rohren (die wir ja haben) besser ausschauen, als mancher, der weiter vorne liegt.
Aber, die Mehrheit entscheidet, so ist das halb.
Wirklich schlecht, finde ich die eh alle nicht. Mit Mowood1 oder den beiden ganz schlichten könnte ich auch leben.


----------



## Fury (22. April 2015)

H.B.O schrieb:


> fury 9-1 ist top


Danke , wirds aber sicher nicht...

Der momentane Favorit ist imho ein "Specialized-Derivat". Nicht falsch verstehen, gefällt mir super, aber wenns so kommt, wundern sich einige hinterher...


----------



## Fury (22. April 2015)

foreigner schrieb:


> Warum sollten die mir auch nicht gefallen? Ich hätte Sie sonst auch nicht zur Abstimmung geschickt.




Meine Kritik (auf hohem Niveau) zur Abstimmung: jetzt sind zwar alle Designs monochrom, aber trotzdem dermaßen unterschiedlich, dass man auch nicht ganz von gleichen Voraussetzungen ausgehen kann. Ich dachte eigentlich an sowas: Rahmenfarbe immer gleich, Decals in gleichen Abstufungen etc., einfach alle Vorschläge gleichartig dargestellt.
Aber passt schon... will da nicht rumdiskutieren.


----------



## der_erce (22. April 2015)

Ui es geht los 

Schade das bei meinem die Typo absäuft


----------



## foreigner (22. April 2015)

Muss mal dumm fragen: Mein foreigner2 wurde ja dankenswerter weise nochmal getauscht, weil´s gar nicht gepasst hat.
Aber bei mir taucht in der "News-Ansicht" und in der Übersicht immer noch das alte (falsche) auf, erst wenn ich drauf klicke das richtige (nur 2 farbige). nuts meinte, es liegt am Browser Cage, es wäre komplett getauscht. Hab den bereinigt, hat sich aber nix geändert.
Würde mich mal interessieren: Sind bei euch im News-Bereich und wenn man auf das Bild dann drauf klickt beim foreigner2 auch zwei unterschiedliche Bilder?
Will gar kein Aufstand machen, Design kam so oder so wohl nicht so an, mich interessiert es nur mal.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## san_andreas (22. April 2015)

Ist eh nur das 68er erträglich.


----------



## der_erce (22. April 2015)

foreigner schrieb:


> Muss mal dumm fragen: Mein foreigner2 wurde ja dankenswerter weise nochmal getauscht, weil´s gar nicht gepasst hat.
> Aber bei mir taucht in der "News-Ansicht" und in der Übersicht immer noch das alte (falsche) auf, erst wenn ich drauf klicke das richtige (nur 2 farbige). nuts meinte, es liegt am Browser Cage, es wäre komplett getauscht. Hab den bereinigt, hat sich aber nix geändert.
> Würde mich mal interessieren: Sind bei euch im News-Bereich und wenn man auf das Bild dann drauf klickt beim foreigner2 auch zwei unterschiedliche Bilder?
> Will gar kein Aufstand machen, Design kam so oder so wohl nicht so an, mich interessiert es nur mal.



News und Album sind bei mir auch unterschiedlich hell. Meinst du das? Meins passt auch nicht irgendwie, aber mei


----------



## Fury (22. April 2015)

san_andreas schrieb:


> Ist eh nur das 68er erträglich.


Herrlich! Ganz großes Kino! Aber: solche Aussagen verstehe ich einfach nicht!
welches 68er ist gemeint? ich nehme mal an das "ruhige". und wenn das gemeint ist, warum ist dann das atrox1miles "unerträglich"?
Fragen über Fragen...


----------



## san_andreas (22. April 2015)

Ich meine #7, 68er-2. Alle anderen sind mir zu unruhig.
Und der unschöne Alutech Schriftzug hätte mal eine Überholung verdient.


----------



## TSU-JAGUAR (22. April 2015)

Ich hatte auch gedacht, dass alle Entwürfe auf eine einheitliche Erscheinung (Farb- bzw. Grauwerte) getrimmt würden. Grade, weil ja scheinbar an alle Daten noch mal Hand angelegt wurde, denn in meinem sind die Farbwerte in dem Abstimmungsbild auch anders als in der Datei, die ich abgab. Ist aber alles hab so wild, die Hauptsache ist ja, dass man erkennt, wie das Design funktionieren soll. 
_Obwohl es schon schöner wäre, wenn Decals und Grundfläche (in meinem Fall) den gleichen Grauton gehabt hätten_


----------



## foreigner (22. April 2015)

Egal, wir haben dennoch ein recht klares Ergebnis.
Kopf an Kopf-Rennen zwischen Mowood1 und Tsu-Jaguar2.
Ist jetzt zum Schluss sogar nochmal viel enger geworden (1 Stimme Unterschied).

Also, die beiden müssen eh in eine Stichwahl. Hinzu kommt, dass die beiden ganz schlichten (Atrox1Miles und 68er 2) ja schon sehr ähnlich sind (sehr wenig Decals) und zusammen auch sehr viele Stimmen haben. Ich bin der Meinung, dass davon auch das Atrox1Miles (mehr Stimmen) in die Stichwahl müsste. Denn wer 68er 2 gewählt hat, wird sich eher für Atrox1Miles entscheiden, als für Mowood1 oder Tus-Jaguar. Daher wäre ich der Meinung, es sollte ein ganz schlichtes auch mit in die Stichwahl (und Atrox1Miles ist alleine schon auf Platz 3).


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Phi-Me (22. April 2015)

jop. Das seh ich ähnlich. Ich könnte mit mowood und den schlichten gut leben. Tsu finde ich in 2 d auch schön, allerdings glaube ich, dass ein so lackierter Rahmen nicht annähernd so gut aussieht, wie die Grafik.

wir werden sehen, was kommt.


----------



## nuts (22. April 2015)

Also, es ist ja nun einmal so:

TSU-Jaguar 2 hat die meisten Stimmen, lässt sich allerdings nicht mit Waterslide Decals machen, fancy
Mowood 1 hat quasi genauso viele Stimmen und lässt sich mit Waterslide machen, evtl. sogar mit einem Satz Decals für alle Größen, schlicht
atrox1miles hat schon ein Stück weniger Stimmen und ist super einfach zu machen, mit einem Satz Decals für alle Größen, schlicht
mowood 2 hat schon ein gutes Stück weniger Stimmen, lässt sich allerdings nicht mit Waterslide Decals machen, fancy
waldbauernbub hat nochmal etwas weniger und wäre ebenfalls nicht mit Waterslide zu machen, halb schlicht, halb fancy
68-er 2 hat dann bald nur noch die Hälfte von TSU-Jaguar 2, leicht machbar, schlicht

Heißt, wir haben eigentlich zwei Gruppen:

A) Die nur durch Zweifarb-Pulverbeschichtung umsetzbaren, fancy-designs:

TSU-Jaguar 2
mowood 2
waldbauernbub
B) Die durch Decals umsetzbaren, schlichten:

mowood 1
atrox1miles
68-er 2

Last but not least spielt noch rein, wie die Entwürfe wohl 3D aussehen. Da ist die glaube ich einstimmige Einschätzung:

Kanten, wo keine Kanten sind, funktionieren in 3D nicht so gut. Demnach wären TSU-Jaguar 2 und mowood 2 bisher überbewertet. Frage ist ob wir für die Stichwahl 3D Renderings hinkriegen, oder ob wir nach Machbarkeit entscheiden, oder ob überhaupt eine Stichwahl brauchen, denn das Ergebnis ist ja schon recht deutlich (außer zwischen TSU-2 und mo-1). Antworten gibt's morgen, eure Kommentare können gerne beeinflussen.

Würde 3D helfen, sich für eines der Designs zu entscheiden?


----------



## Masberg (22. April 2015)

wenn Stichwahl dann gerne ein schlichtes mit dabei.... es muss ja nicht mit aller Macht ein Gegensatz zum icb 1 her....


----------



## Speziazlizt (22. April 2015)

Schlicht - das sollte nochmal etwas Geld einsparen was entweder in "bessere" Teile geht oder nachher die Kiste günstiger herstellen lässt.

Edit: Es würde nur helfen wenn die gleichen Farben, Schattenwürfe, Reflexionen und Ausleuchtungen verwendet werden würden.


----------



## Fury (22. April 2015)

nuts schrieb:


> Kanten, wo keine Kanten sind, funktionieren in 3D nicht so gut....
> 
> Würde 3D helfen, sich für eines der Designs zu entscheiden?


Sorry nuts, aber das stimmt einfach nicht. Gerade der TSU Jaguar Entwurf kommt in 3D mega gut. Siehe Specialized. Das sieht sicher klasse aus. Ausserdem kann mit den virtuellen Kanten dem Rahmen nochmal ein anderes Erscheinungsbild gegeben werden.
Beim mowood 2 sieht es schon anders aus. Da sind Linien dabei, die eher suboptimal kommen. Ist zwar Geschmackssache aber - und da kommen wir zum zweiten Punkt: Ja, 3D würde helfen sich zu entscheiden.
Vielleicht schaffts mein Favorit waldbauernbub ja noch... für mich die Beste Kombi aus schlicht und fancy


----------



## Phi-Me (22. April 2015)

ich finde schon, dass und dreidimensionale Einstellungen für eine objektive Abstimmung helfen könnten.

ehrlich gesagt würde diese ganze Mühe aber ja nur betrieben werden, um zu beweisen, dass tsu absurd ist. (so schön es in 2d aussieht...)

wenn das ganze schnell gemacht ist, wäre es ne tolle Sache und die Demokratie nähme ihren Lauf.

wenn nicht, sollte man vielleicht überlegen aufgrund der wirtschaftlichkeit des ganzen, diese Variante etwas zu ändern, oder ganz rauszunehmen.


----------



## foreigner (22. April 2015)

Also, erstmal muss ich @fury9 widersprechen. Ich bin vollkommen der Meinung von Nuts, TSU-Jaguar Entwurf in 3D kommt nicht gut. Siehe Specialized . Das bei dem kantigen Rahmen noch über die Schweißnähte legen wird noch unschöner. Das sieht am Ende aus wie gewollt und nicht gekonnt. Der Entwurf hat mir sehr gut gefallen, aber passt schlichtweg nicht zu unserem Rahmen, der ohne viel Hydroforming etc. daher kommt. Ein Speci-Rahmen sieht halt völlig anders aus. Das hier wäre eher so, wie einem Nicolai-Rahmen so ein Design zu verpassen. Das sähe bescheuert aus. Wir müssen jetzt schon zu dem stehen, was wir beim Rahmen gemacht haben. Kanten vorgaukeln die nicht da sind funktioniert nämlich genau nicht. Sieht am Ende nur angestrichen aus.

Da ich vollkommen gegen 2-farb Pulver bin und wie wahrscheinlich ein große Mehrheit für Elox (wird sich noch zeigen, aber ich würde drauf wetten, außer Lasur wäre möglich), bin ich für einen einfach machbaren Entwurf. Eine Elox + Pulver Version treibt bei der preislich knapp bemessenen ICB Variante nur unnötig den Preis in die Höhe und kommt daher erst recht nicht in Frage. Das Geld ist in der Ausstattung besser aufgehoben.
Also, für mich klar eine Waterslide-Variante. Heißt, Mowood1, weil meisten Stimmen einer einfachen Variante. Evtl. noch eine ganz einfache Variante dazu für Stichwahl (atrox1miles), weil die beiden ganz schlichten zusammen auch viele Stimmen hatten.


----------



## Slow (22. April 2015)

nuts schrieb:


> Würde 3D helfen, sich für eines der Designs zu entscheiden?



Nö! 
Würde auch nur noch eine Stichwahl zwischen zwischen TSU-2 und mo-1 machen und für die beiden Entwürfe braucht man keine 3D-Modelle um es sich vorzustellen. Es gibt zum Anschauen gebaute Beispiele von dieser Art Design, wie es der Entwurf von TSU-Jaguar vorsieht.

Ich persönlich finde Mo-1 ist im Sinne des ICB2.0, da schlicht und einfach, sowohl im Design, als auch in Technik.


----------



## waldbauernbub (22. April 2015)

nuts schrieb:


> Würde 3D helfen, sich für eines der Designs zu entscheiden?


Ja ... und ohne allzu vorlaut sein zu wollen .... das ...  hätte es vor Beginn der Abstimmung eventuell auch schon.


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (22. April 2015)

Ich wäre, wenn seitens Alutech machbar, für Serienbikes mit Waterslide um den Preis der Kompletträder im Rahmen zu halten, und eins der aufwendigen Pulverdesigns als aufpreispflichtiges Sonderdesign das nur bei Rahmenkits zu haben ist. 
So könntet ihr die Komplettbikes in Fernost komplettieren lassen und macht einen Teil Rahmenkits hier fertig, was halt mehr kostet und somit exklusiver ist. Ich denke wenn das umsetzbar ist wäre das der goldene Mittelweg.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rick7 (22. April 2015)

Finde das Ergebnis gut. Waren auch meine Favoriten. 3D Stichwahl wäre ne klasse Sache.


----------



## mowood (22. April 2015)

Ich sehe das so, dass 3D Renderings in jedem Falle hilfreich wären, gerade für Forenmitglieder die Probleme haben, sich das vorzustellen. Das ist in keinem Falle böse gemeint. Ganz normal, dass jemand der nicht ständig damit zu tun hat, evtl. Vorstellungsschwierigkeiten bei der übersetzung von 2D zu 3D hat.
Was ich auch nützlich fände, wenn es zu einer "Stichwahl" kommen sollte, wäre eben dann doch Farbvarianten zu präsentieren, da diese auch zur besseren Vorstellung beitragen. 

In Sachen "Kanten wo keine sind" bin ich der Meinung, dass diese durchaus Formunterstützend wirken können, dem Rahmen eine Art plastische Tiefe geben. Kann aber unter umständen auch zu viel werden. 

mowood 1 betreffend: Vielleicht könnte man den Rahmen, für Freunde weniger bzw. garkeiner Decals, auch einfarbig (raw) mit klassischem Decal-Aufkleberset anbieten? Also einmal in Waterslide und einmal mit Decal-Stickerset. Vom Kostenfaktor sicher die günstigste Variante. (Abgesehen von der Haltbarkeit solcher Aufkleber.)


----------



## Fury (23. April 2015)

foreigner schrieb:


> Also, erstmal muss ich @fury9 widersprechen. ...  Der Entwurf hat mir sehr gut gefallen, aber passt schlichtweg nicht zu unserem Rahmen, der ohne viel Hydroforming etc. daher kommt. Ein Speci-Rahmen sieht halt völlig anders aus. Das hier wäre eher so, wie einem Nicolai-Rahmen so ein Design zu verpassen. Das sähe bescheuert aus. Wir müssen jetzt schon zu dem stehen, was wir beim Rahmen gemacht haben. Kanten vorgaukeln die nicht da sind funktioniert nämlich genau nicht. Sieht am Ende nur angestrichen aus.
> .


sag ich ja, da werden sich am ende viele wundern wie das original aussieht - speci style!
Und mit den kanten und schweissnähten bleibe ich - aus eigener erfahrung - bei meiner meinung, dass es sehr schöne möglichkeiten gibt dem rahmen einen "style" zu verpassen, bzw. den style zu unterstützen.
Ich habe das schon ein paar mal gemacht und es hat immer gut funktioniert. Übrigens machen das Hersteller wie Santa Cruz genauso, hier und da eine Farbfläche um einen gewissen "Shape" zu unterstützen oder zu kaschieren. Wenn ich mich recht erinnere, hat sogar nuts am Anfang des Designprozesses genau auf sowas hingewiesen.

Noch eins zu dem fancy Schriftzug: soll der so kommen, oder fällt der wieder weg? Und wie sieht der auf der anderen Seite aus? Da funktioniert der so nicht, oder ist das anders angedacht?


----------



## der_erce (23. April 2015)

Meine Befürchtung wird sich vermutlich bewahrheiten, dass die Designs in 3D zu Ernüchterung führen wird. Denn einige scheinen immernoch an irgendwelche Kanten zu glauben, die in der Designvorlage zu sehen ist. (Und ich rede nicht zwangsläufig von den Designern) Da werden die Leute das erste mal sehen, dass es eben keine Kanten gibt und manches evtl. sogar gar nicht mehr funktionieren würde. Zudem werden die Schweißnähte in 3D fehlen. Diese werden ebenso zeigen, dass einige Linien über die Nähte laufen und evtl nicht mehr funktionieren. Man könnte Schweißnähte zwar modellieren, jedoch ist das nochmal ordentliche Arbeit.


----------



## TSU-JAGUAR (23. April 2015)

Moin! Ich muss sagen, ich bin schon ein wenig amüsiert über die Diskussion bzgl. einem flächigem Design (insbesondere meinem Vorschlag) für das ICB2.0. Zum einen, weil ich damit nie versucht habe, irgend welche nicht existenten Lichtkanten in den Rahmen zu bringen und zum anderen, weil es scheinbar nur als Specialized-Derivat gesehen wird. Ich könnte mir dazu jetzt natürlich eine lange und äußerst umfangreiche Herleitung ausdenken und zum besten geben, aber Fakt ist, ich habe den Entwurf so erstellt, wie ich das Rad persönlich gerne hätte 
Mit den Flächen will ich nur die Dreiecke der Rahmenform verdeutlichen bzw. hervorheben, was - und da muss ich den werten Kollegen recht geben - einige andere Hersteller auch machen. Aber, wie bereits erwähnt, muss ein Rad, das diese Merkmale aufbietet, nicht unbedingt so aussehen, wie ein Specialized. Denn der Umstand, der hier immer scheinbar immer unter den Teppich gekehrt wird, ist der der Oberfläche des Rahmens. Will sagen, ich habe noch kein eloxiertes Demo, Enduro, Stumpjumper oder sonst was gesehen...
Davon abgesehen, denke ich sehr wohl, dass mein Vorschlag auch in 3D funktionieren kann. Daher "ja" zur Frage, ob eine 3D Darstellung helfen würde.


----------



## foreigner (23. April 2015)

fury9 schrieb:


> sag ich ja, da werden sich am ende viele wundern wie das original aussieht - speci style!
> Und mit den kanten und schweissnähten bleibe ich - aus eigener erfahrung - bei meiner meinung, dass es sehr schöne möglichkeiten gibt dem rahmen einen "style" zu verpassen, bzw. den style zu unterstützen.
> Ich habe das schon ein paar mal gemacht und es hat immer gut funktioniert. Übrigens machen das Hersteller wie Santa Cruz genauso, hier und da eine Farbfläche um einen gewissen "Shape" zu unterstützen oder zu kaschieren. Wenn ich mich recht erinnere, hat sogar nuts am Anfang des Designprozesses genau auf sowas hingewiesen.
> 
> Noch eins zu dem fancy Schriftzug: soll der so kommen, oder fällt der wieder weg? Und wie sieht der auf der anderen Seite aus? Da funktioniert der so nicht, oder ist das anders angedacht?



Was ich meine ist nur: Wir haben weder ein Rahmen der Santa Cruz Bikes noch Specis ähnelt. Ich stelle gar nicht in Abrede, dass da unterstützende Farbgebung und Design funktioniert. Aber bei unserem nicht. Der Rahmen ist vom Grunddesign her völlig anders. Genauso wenig funktioniert so etwas bei einem Nicolai. Das ist eher ein passender Vergleich den man heran ziehen kann, nicht Specis oder Santas, am besten noch aus Carbon. Und der Punkt ist eben, dass es Rahmen gibt, bei dem dieses "unterstützende" Design sehr gut funktioniert und dann auch gut aussieht. Wir machen das dann auf einem Rahmen, wo es lange nicht so gut wirkt, was dazu führt das es eben ausschaut wie gewollt und nicht gekonnt. Dann das lieber gleich lassen und auf ein anderes Design gehen.


----------



## foreigner (23. April 2015)

TSU-JAGUAR schrieb:


> Moin! Ich muss sagen, ich bin schon ein wenig amüsiert über die Diskussion bzgl. einem flächigem Design (insbesondere meinem Vorschlag) für das ICB2.0. Zum einen, weil ich damit nie versucht habe, irgend welche nicht existenten Lichtkanten in den Rahmen zu bringen und zum anderen, weil es scheinbar nur als Specialized-Derivat gesehen wird. Ich könnte mir dazu jetzt natürlich eine lange und äußerst umfangreiche Herleitung ausdenken und zum besten geben, aber Fakt ist, ich habe den Entwurf so erstellt, wie ich das Rad persönlich gerne hätte
> Mit den Flächen will ich nur die Dreiecke der Rahmenform verdeutlichen bzw. hervorheben, was - und da muss ich den werten Kollegen recht geben - einige andere Hersteller auch machen. Aber, wie bereits erwähnt, muss ein Rad, das diese Merkmale aufbietet, nicht unbedingt so aussehen, wie ein Specialized. Denn der Umstand, der hier immer scheinbar immer unter den Teppich gekehrt wird, ist der der Oberfläche des Rahmens. Will sagen, ich habe noch kein eloxiertes Demo, Enduro, Stumpjumper oder sonst was gesehen...
> Davon abgesehen, denke ich sehr wohl, dass mein Vorschlag auch in 3D funktionieren kann. Daher "ja" zur Frage, ob eine 3D Darstellung helfen würde.


Du redest von Eloxal. Der Entwurf funktioniert aber nicht mit Water Slides. Heißt, ein Teil müsste eh gepulvert werden. Und Eloxal und Pulver wird schon sehr teuer, zu teuer zumindest für das Komplettbike. Als teurere Rahmenkit-variante mag das gehen, aber beim Komplettrad irgendwo zwischn 2600 und 3000€ wäre ich dagegen ein haufen Geld nur ins Rahmenfinish zu stopfen, dazu ist es mir viel zu unwichtig. Dann lieber ne bessere Ausstattung, die macht beim Fahren mehr aus.

Achja, und wenn Stichwahl, dann bitte mit 3D Rendering.


----------



## der_erce (23. April 2015)

So seh ich das auch. Schöne Beispiele dazu neben Speci ist auch YT oder Antidote. Diese markanten Kanten funktionieren sehr gut farblich abgesetzt. Bei einem Runden Rohr wird das anders wirken. Aber seis drum. Ich persönlich bin nicht nachtragend oder möchte hier als schlechter Verlierer gesehen werden und möchte trotzdem den Gewinnern des Votings meinen Glückwunsch aussprechen. Schöne Designs sind es alle  
Was 3D angeht: Zeitfaktor? Wer? Ansonsten gerne!


----------



## Fury (23. April 2015)

3 D unbedingt!
Hier mal ein paar Beispiele von mir. Rundes, gerades Rohr mit Lack über den Schweißnähten und alternativ mit Folien:














Geht alles!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fury (23. April 2015)

TSU-JAGUAR schrieb:


> … aber Fakt ist, ich habe den Entwurf so erstellt, wie ich das Rad persönlich gerne hätte
> …


genau so soll es sein!


----------



## mowood (23. April 2015)

fury9 schrieb:


> Noch eins zu dem fancy Schriftzug: soll der so kommen, oder fällt der wieder weg? Und wie sieht der auf der anderen Seite aus? Da funktioniert der so nicht, oder ist das anders angedacht?


In die Entwicklung individueller Schrift stecken ganz schnell viele Stunden Arbeit.
Nachdem der Name "fancy" vorerst nochmal zurückgerufen wurde, somit immernoch kein finaler Name steht, habe ich erstmal gestopt.
Auch die verwechslungsgefahr mit fanoy habe ich erstmal nur laienhaft angepasst. 
Ich würde das dann entspechend umsetzen und auch für beide Seiten gangbar machen. So wie es jetzt steht ist es, bei anderem finalem Namen, mehr das Konzept mit klarer Stilrichtung der Schrift zu verstehen.

Ich selber finde, nach kurzem schlucken, den namen fancy inzwischen ziemlich gut.
Es waren ja auch immerwieder super deutschsprachige Namen dabei, die aber leider international eher schwierig sind.


----------



## TSU-JAGUAR (23. April 2015)

Was die Kosten angeht, so hast du sicher recht @foreigner , allerdings war das auch nicht mein Hauptaugenmerk. Würde das eigentlich genauso sehen, wie einige andere hier, da das Design ja doch auf Gefallen stößt, und es nur in einer optionalen Version sehen, für die man (auch grade wegen des Mehraufwands) einen gewissen Aufpreis zahlen würde. Das macht Alutech ja sowieso schon seit einiger Zeit so und das ist auch gut so, denn so bekommt jeder das Design, das er/sie haben möchte und kann selbst entscheiden, ob es den Aufpreis wert ist. 
Ich z.B. bin so ein Typ, der auch bereit wäre etwas mehr auszugeben und dafür nicht mit einem (bitte nicht persönlich nehmen) 08/15 Uni-Design herumzufahren. Bin der Meinung, wenn ich eh schon einen nicht grade geringen Betrag für ein Rad in die Hand nehme, dann kann ich auch 5% mehr zahlen und dafür was eigenständigeres erhalten.


----------



## der_erce (23. April 2015)

Wenn Menschen eine Vorstellungskraft wie ein Bügelbrett haben, muss man ihnen alles im Detail zeigen dass es funktioniert oder nicht funktioniert. Vorstellungskraft kann man leider nicht voraussetzen. 
Im Endeffekt kann es passieren, dass selbst mit einigen 3D Rendern die Leute nicht ganz raffen werden, was da eigentlich vor ihren Augen passiert. Mit den ersten echten Rahmen wird man dann erkennen ob das Design letztendlich ein Griff ins Klo oder in die Zauberkiste war!


----------



## mowood (23. April 2015)

Kann das jemand in etwa in Zahlen fassen, wie sich der Preis für den Endverbraucher,  der unterschiedlichen Techniken, darstellen würden? 
Sorry, wenn das schon irgendwo steht.


----------



## Fury (23. April 2015)

mowood schrieb:


> In die Entwicklung individueller Schrift stecken ganz schnell viele Stunden Arbeit.


Brauchst mir nicht erzählen  Kenn' ich!



mowood schrieb:


> Ich selber finde, nach kurzem schlucken, den namen fancy inzwischen ziemlich gut.
> Es waren ja auch immerwieder super deutschsprachige Namen dabei, die aber leider international eher schwierig sind.


Glaube nicht, dass der name kommt. Passt nicht zur Alutech Nomenklatur. Würde mir aber nichts ausmachen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mowood (23. April 2015)

Ich finde nicht, dass sich TSU-JARUAR für sein Entwurf in dieser Weise rechtfertigen muss. Das Voting hat es ja klar gezeigt.


----------



## der_erce (23. April 2015)

Nein, niemand muss sich rechtfertigen. Das Voting zeigt nur, dass es den Usern gefällt, nicht aber ob es schlussendlich funktioniert. 
Aber schluss mit der Diskussion jetzt. An diesem Punkt passiert eh nichts mehr. Wäre schön wenn die Mods mal kurz erzählen wie es weiter geht. Wozu eine Stichwahl wenn es einen klaren Sieger gibt (wenn auch nur mit einem Punkt Vorsprung)?


----------



## TSU-JAGUAR (23. April 2015)

Also ich sehe es so: Das Voting hat uns eines gezeigt, nämlich, dass es keinen definitiven Favoriten der Mehrheit gibt. An der Spitze ist es eher ein Gleichstand zwischen Mowood und meinem. Dazu kommt dann noch ein klarer Wunsch nach einer einfarbigen Variante ohne Schnickschnack. Würde für mich heißen, diese drei Versionen könnten von Alutech mit ins Programm aufgenommen werden (und finden mit Sicherheit dort ihre Anhänger), und der Kunde entscheidet welches Design sein Rad bekommt. Macht Alutech ja momentan eh so und würde meiner Meinung nach dem Optimum entsprechen.


----------



## Fury (23. April 2015)

TSU-JAGUAR schrieb:


> Also ich sehe es so: Das Voting hat uns eines gezeigt, nämlich, dass es keinen definitiven Favoriten der Mehrheit gibt. An der Spitze ist es eher ein Gleichstand zwischen Mowood und meinem. Dazu kommt dann noch ein klarer Wunsch nach einer einfarbigen Variante ohne Schnickschnack. Würde für mich heißen, diese drei Versionen könnten von Alutech mit ins Programm aufgenommen werden (und finden mit Sicherheit dort ihre Anhänger), und der Kunde entscheidet welches Design sein Rad bekommt. Macht Alutech ja momentan eh so und würde meiner Meinung nach dem Optimum entsprechen.


Ich finde ja, dass Dein Entwurf auch "einfarbig" funktioniert. z.B. mit gebürsteten und polierten Flächen...


----------



## foreigner (23. April 2015)

fury9 schrieb:


> Ich finde ja, dass Dein Entwurf auch "einfarbig" funktioniert. z.B. mit gebürsteten und polierten Flächen...



Wäre ja eh noch immer mein Favorit. Ist aber auch nicht billig, aber dafür würde ich auch mehr Kohle hinlegen, für drübergepulvert eher nicht (für mich nur ein schlechter Kompromiss). Ja, ist ein bischen IBC 1, aber das sieht nunmal super aus, da kommt kaum was anderes aus Alu ran. Man muss nicht zwanghaft anders machen, sondern kann in dem Fall auch gerne mal auf bewährtes gehen.



TSU-JAGUAR schrieb:


> Also ich sehe es so: Das Voting hat uns eines gezeigt, nämlich, dass es keinen definitiven Favoriten der Mehrheit gibt. An der Spitze ist es eher ein Gleichstand zwischen Mowood und meinem. Dazu kommt dann noch ein klarer Wunsch nach einer einfarbigen Variante ohne Schnickschnack. Würde für mich heißen, diese drei Versionen könnten von Alutech mit ins Programm aufgenommen werden (und finden mit Sicherheit dort ihre Anhänger), und der Kunde entscheidet welches Design sein Rad bekommt. Macht Alutech ja momentan eh so und würde meiner Meinung nach dem Optimum entsprechen.



Nuts hatte allerdings vor kurzem geschrieben, dass das ICB etwas anders laufen soll als die anderen Alutechs und wohl erstmal keine Vielzahl an Varianten und Optionen angeboten werden soll.


----------



## san_andreas (23. April 2015)

Ist die ganze Arbeit hier eigentlich für Ruhm und Ehre ? Oder haben die diversen User auch was davon ? Außer vielleicht einen Rahmenkit für lau.

Ist nicht böse gemeint, sondern eine ernste Frage.


----------



## Fury (23. April 2015)

Rahmenkit für lau wär mal was. Bin ich voll dafür +1 ! 

Letztes mal gabs 'n Dii-Schörd... "ich bin ein Bike Designer"


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (23. April 2015)

Naja, derzeit arbeitet selbst der Konstrukteur des Projektes für Lau und mehr oder weniger in seiner Freizeit an dem Projekt...


----------



## mowood (23. April 2015)

fury9 schrieb:


> Rahmenkit für lau wär mal was. Bin ich voll dafür +1 !
> 
> Letztes mal gabs 'n Dii-Schörd... "ich bin ein Bike Designer"


Zum Selbstkostenpreis wäre ein guter Kompromiss.


----------



## waldbauernbub (23. April 2015)

mowood schrieb:


> Zum Selbstkostenpreis wäre ein guter Kompromiss.


Wird wohl eher das T-Shirt zum Selbstkostenpreis werden, so wie ich das einschätze.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## waldbauernbub (23. April 2015)

san_andreas schrieb:


> Ist die ganze Arbeit hier eigentlich für Ruhm und Ehre ? Oder haben die diversen User auch was davon ?


Ja ... wir haben was davon ... mit Ruhm und Ehre hat's aber in meinem Fall auch nichts zu tun. Nennen wir es angewandte Marktforschung an einer sehr heterogenen Zielgruppe mit eingebautem Spaßfaktor und der Möglichkeit am Ende sogar ein Produkt zu schaffen, das im besten Fall sogar einigermaßen herzeigbar und in weiterer Folge selber fahrbar ist. Zumindest theoretisch.

Und: Ich finde dass es dem Klima hier durchaus gut tut, wenn nicht allzuviel materielle Interessen im Spiel sind. Wenn's um ein Rahmenset gehen würde, wäre der Ton hier wohl viel rauher.


----------



## 68-er (23. April 2015)

die darstellung in 3d macht in jedem fall sinn 

einerseits hat nicht jeder die vorstellungskraft von ner 2d fläche auf ein 3d rohr zu switchen
andererseits funktionieren einige entwürfe in 2d sehr gut sind aber in 3d schwer umsetzbar
bzw. werden im 3d ordentlich anderst aussehen ...

ich kann mich aber gerne mal an ein paar designs setzen - wobei alle sechs umzusetzen schon
ne ganze ecke zeit braucht ;-)

da mein sreifenhörnchen entwurf ja auf den 14ten und damit letzten platz gekommen ist kann
ich den euch rausgerendert gerne mal zeigen ...


----------



## Stefan.Stark (23. April 2015)

Hi Leute,

wegen der Darstellung im 3D:

Mit meinen Werkzeugen wird es extrem schwierig Bauteilübergreifende Dekore zu platzieren. Auch großflächige Dekore auf Rundungen in Einzelteilen sind nicht einfach korrekt wieder zu geben... es gibt zwar eine Möglichkeit Dekore als "Etikett" auf gekrümmte Flächen zu wickeln, aber das funktioniert leider nicht sehr zuverlässig.

Von daher schauen wir im Moment noch mal, ob sich ein "Opfer" mit der passenden Software für solche Aufgaben findet... ansonsten bleibt nur der umständliche Weg übers CAD (da würde ich aber noch ein paar Tage für brauchen, andere Baustellen brennen auch ).

Greez,
Stefan


----------



## 68-er (23. April 2015)

ich kanns gerne mal probieren - wobei der erce wohl das bessere tool dafür hat ;-)

so in der art könnte ein rendering ausschauen ...


----------



## foreigner (23. April 2015)

Und so eins ist dann letzter Platz, mhh ..., das meinte ich mit "mir gefällt der hintere Teil des Abstimmungsfelds besser", vor allem weil ich da immer schon 3D im Kopf hatte. Der hier schaut auch eindeutig besser aus in 3D als in 2D. Da gibt´s aber auch sicher Designs, da ist das anders herum.


----------



## Sittenstrolch (23. April 2015)

Designtechnisch gesehen sind nur 2 Entwürfe dabei der langfristig auch Freude und hochwertige Anmutung beibehalten wird, auch wenn der Rahmen später mal in die nächste und die nächste Saison gefahren wird,
*Erces Erce1:*






*atrox1miles*





*68-er 2*





Alle anderen Designs lehnen sich meiner Meinung nach eher an Designs von Cube und Co an, woran sich viele als "Normal" gewöhnt haben.
Diese anderen Designs jedoch konterkarieren, bzw neutralisieren die Formgebung und die Eigenständigkeit des Rahmens und machen Ihn beliebig. Außerdem auch zur Saisonware, da wenig zeitlos. Auch bleibt bei individueller Ausstattung wenig Raum für Akzente, da die Rahmendesigns zu dominant sind.

Schön und funktionieren könnte mit obigen Designs auch das hochwertig anmutende folgende:



fury9 schrieb:


> Ich finde ja, dass (ein ) Entwurf auch "einfarbig" funktioniert. z.B. mit gebürsteten und polierten Flächen...



Das ist meine Meinung.
Ich basiere jenige welche auf jahrelanger beruflicher Erfahrung hinsichtlich Design und Produktdesign und "irgendwas mit Medien" .

Bitte nicht traurig sein oder auf mich eindreschen, "ich bin nur einer von vielen"


----------



## der_erce (23. April 2015)

Stefan.Stark schrieb:


> Hi Leute,
> 
> wegen der Darstellung im 3D:
> 
> ...




Ich biete mich da gern an, muss aber darauf hinweisen, dass das zeitaufwändig ist. Ich bin gerade am konvertieren der Geometrie und das ist kniffelig und öde. Zudem wird es nochmals etwas Zeit in Anspruch nehmen die einzelnen Designs auf die 3D Geometrie ordentlich zu mappen.


----------



## Stefan.Stark (23. April 2015)

@der_erce:
Mit welcher Software arbeitest Du? Wäre cool, wenn Du n bissl was zu Deiner Vorgehensweise verraten könntest... lerne immer gerne dazu


----------



## der_erce (23. April 2015)

Ich arbeite in Maya (aktuell 2015). 

(Achtung! Jetzt wirds nerdy )
Was ich aktuell machen muss ist das parametrische Modell (bei mir landet es als NURBS Geometrie) in ein polygonales Modell umzuwandeln. Hintergrund ist folgender: Ich möchte die Decals als Texturen reinladen und UV-Mappings, also Flächenabwicklungen erstellen. Das kann ich nur an einem Polygonmodell. Probleme gibt es hier genügend: Zunächst muss ich die relevanten Teile von einander getrennt irgendwie handhabbar machen. Das ist schon sehr schwer, da ich aktuell nicht mit den Maya internen Konvertierungstools arbeite, sondern mir ne Demo von einem Konverter installiert habe. Die Schwierrigkeit ist nur, dass mir dieser Konverter nicht die Geometrie bearbeiten lässt. Das ist bei manchen Teilen leider notwendig. Also exportier ich gerade alles in ein obj Format, um es quasi konvertiert wieder zu importieren. Da zerreist es mir aktuell aber gerade ein paar Teile. 
Scheinbar wurden während der Konstruktion einige Instanzen erstellt. Zugführungen z.b. oder auch die Lageraufnahme der Sitzstrebe oben. Die krieg ich grad nicht importiert und ich kämpf da etwas daran.

Ansonsten wird das recht interessant werden, da ich mir noch Gedanken machen muss, wie ich die Projektionen für das Mapping gestalte. Symetrische Texturen, die auf beiden Seiten des Rahmens gleich aussehen, sind easy. Da kann man den Rahmen aus der Seitenansicht quasi "fotografieren" und in Photoshop dann die Textur drauf Zimmern. 
Beim Unterrohrschriftzug wirds schon interessanter. Da muss ein zweites (vermutlich zylindrisches) Mapping her um den Schriftzug quasi um das Rohr "wickeln" zu können. Das wiederrum kollidiert aber mit der seitlichen Abwicklung für die anderen Decals 
Es ist verzwickt, aber lösbar


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fury (23. April 2015)

68-er schrieb:


> ich kanns gerne mal probieren - wobei der erce wohl das bessere tool dafür hat ;-)
> 
> so in der art könnte ein rendering ausschauen ...


war mir klar, dass das top aussieht!  Wie ich schon sagte: werden sich manche wundern bei dem einen oder anderem design...


----------



## Fury (23. April 2015)

Sittenstrolch schrieb:


> … wenn der Rahmen später mal in die nächste und die nächste Saison gefahren wird,


wer macht den sowas?


----------



## waldbauernbub (23. April 2015)

der_erce schrieb:


> ... also Flächenabwicklungen erstellen.


Mensch Maya! 

Hilft's was, wenn wir die Abwicklung dann selber mit den jeweiligen Designs füllen und dir sozusagen en gros als Bitmap zukommen lassen? Also wenn du die Projektion mal fertig hast. Find ich jedenfalls super, wenn du das wirklich machen würdest!


----------



## Stefan.Stark (23. April 2015)

der_erce schrieb:


> Ich arbeite in Maya (aktuell 2015).
> 
> (Achtung! Jetzt wirds nerdy )
> Was ich aktuell machen muss ist das parametrische Modell (bei mir landet es als NURBS Geometrie) in ein polygonales Modell umzuwandeln. Hintergrund ist folgender: Ich möchte die Decals als Texturen reinladen und UV-Mappings, also Flächenabwicklungen erstellen. Das kann ich nur an einem Polygonmodell. Probleme gibt es hier genügend: Zunächst muss ich die relevanten Teile von einander getrennt irgendwie handhabbar machen. Das ist schon sehr schwer, da ich aktuell nicht mit den Maya internen Konvertierungstools arbeite, sondern mir ne Demo von einem Konverter installiert habe. Die Schwierrigkeit ist nur, dass mir dieser Konverter nicht die Geometrie bearbeiten lässt. Das ist bei manchen Teilen leider notwendig. Also exportier ich gerade alles in ein obj Format, um es quasi konvertiert wieder zu importieren. Da zerreist es mir aktuell aber gerade ein paar Teile.
> ...



Super, danke für die Info!
Wenn ich Dich irgendwie mit anders exportierten Daten oder Einzelteilen unterstützen kann, dann schreib mir einfach ne PN!


----------



## der_erce (23. April 2015)

waldbauernbub schrieb:


> Mensch Maya!
> 
> Hilft's was, wenn wir die Abwicklung dann selber mit den jeweiligen Designs füllen und dir sozusagen en gros als Bitmap zukommen lassen? Also wenn du die Projektion mal fertig hast. Find ich jedenfalls super, wenn du das wirklich machen würdest!



Die Idee ist ansich nicht schlecht. Ich könnte eine Photoshopdatei vorbereiten, in der ihr eure Designs nochmal reinstecken könnt. Das wär natürlich super. Ich werde Testhalber mal mein eigenes mal ausprobieren, da ich dort auch auf oben beschriebene Probleme stoßen werde und mal sehen ob ich da schnell eine Lösung finden kann. 




Stefan.Stark schrieb:


> Super, danke für die Info!
> Wenn ich Dich irgendwie mit anders exportierten Daten oder Einzelteilen unterstützen kann, dann schreib mir einfach ne PN!



Danke Stefan, aktuell siehts gut aus. Hab ein paar hilfreiche Workarounds gefunden 

Anbei mal ein "Sneak Peek"  Noch nicht alle Materialien drauf


----------



## foreigner (23. April 2015)

der_erce schrieb:


> Anbei mal ein "Sneak Peek"  Noch nicht alle Materialien drauf



Wieso, der sieht doch fertig aus. Also, ich hätte nichts dagegen mein Bike so zu bekommen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Speziazlizt (23. April 2015)

68-er schrieb:


> ich kanns gerne mal probieren - wobei der erce wohl das bessere tool dafür hat ;-)
> 
> so in der art könnte ein rendering ausschauen ...



Wäre das auch deine Farbwahl? So würde ich ganz klar nein sagen - finde es aber auch schwierig mir hier eine mir gefällige Farbkombi vorzustellen.

@foreigner - so verschieden sind die Geschmäcker. Mir sagen da z.B. die schlichten Varianten viel mehr zu.


----------



## der_erce (23. April 2015)

foreigner schrieb:


> Wieso, der sieht doch fertig aus. Also, ich hätte nichts dagegen mein Bike so zu bekommen.



Naja, es geht ja nach wie vor darum die Decals zu sehen und nicht Farben oder Materialien zu definieren. Ich könnte Theoretisch auch gar kein Shading verwenden und es quasi wie Photoshop aussehen lassen.


----------



## Stefan.Stark (23. April 2015)

@der_erce:

Schon mal vielen Dank für Deine Arbeit! Die Vorschau weckt Erwartungen 

Und auch vielen Dank an alle Designer, fand die Ergebnisse diesmal durch die Reihe weg ziemlich gut (unabhängig von meinem Geschmack... für mich ist das Ding schon lange das "fancy" Teil ).
Hier zeigt sich besonders schön, was für ein Potential in Solchen Community-Geschichten drin steckt!


----------



## mowood (23. April 2015)

Supercool @der_erce !!!
Kaum ist man mal nicht da, gehts hier schonwieder rund.
obj. könnte ich in C4d auch verarbeiten, aber dann hätten wir wieder das Problem, dass jeder Entwurf anders dargestellt ist.
Würdest du mir evtl. deine Datei zum Spielen zu verfügung stellen? (Was war die Originaldatei für ein Format?)


----------



## der_erce (23. April 2015)

Stefan.Stark schrieb:


> @der_erce:
> 
> Schon mal vielen Dank für Deine Arbeit! Die Vorschau weckt Erwartungen
> 
> ...


Ja gerne. Wieder etwas Übung. Und ein bike wollt ich schon lange mal visualisieren.




mowood schrieb:


> Supercool @der_erce !!!
> Kaum ist man mal nicht da, gehts hier schonwieder rund.
> obj. könnte ich in C4d auch verarbeiten, aber dann hätten wir wieder das Problem, dass jeder Entwurf anders dargestellt ist.
> Würdest du mir evtl. deine Datei zum Spielen zu verfügung stellen? (Was war die Originaldatei für ein Format?)




Wenn seitens der Urheber nichts dagegen spricht, kann ich dir gerne was geben.


----------



## cschaeff (23. April 2015)

Weil ich bislang wenig zum Gelingen beigetragen hab, aber trotzdem interessiert mitlese (und abstimme):
Ein dickes Lob an alle, die sich hier so richtig reinhängen! Ist für mich total spannend, wie unkompliziert und produktiv dieser "Schwarm" funktioniert. Könnte/sollte Schule machen.


----------



## Stefan.Stark (23. April 2015)

der_erce schrieb:


> ...
> Wenn seitens der Urheber nichts dagegen spricht, kann ich dir gerne was geben.



@mowood: Das machen wir per PN... ich brauch nur ne formlose Zusicherung, dass die Daten vertraulich behandelt werden. Dann könnt ihr euch fröhlich austauschen.
Externe Dummies (SRAM, Shimano und so) kann ich natürlich nicht raus geben, aber da findet sich viel nachgebautes auf grabcad.com


----------



## Fury (23. April 2015)

der_erce schrieb:


> Naja, es geht ja nach wie vor darum die Decals zu sehen und nicht Farben oder Materialien zu definieren. Ich könnte Theoretisch auch gar kein Shading verwenden und es quasi wie Photoshop aussehen lassen.


genau, trotzdem schade, dass wir nicht schon zu Beginn die 3D Renderings zur Abstimmung gemacht haben...


----------



## nuts (23. April 2015)

Wegen mir können wir die Diktatur raushängen lassen und eine überschaubare Anzahl wirklich verschiedener Designs auswählen, die dann in 3D dargestellt werden, noch ne Bewertung hinsichtlich Machbarkeit/Kosten/... kriegen und dann wird nochmal abgestimmt. *duckundweg*

Das aktuelle Ergebnis ist ja so oder so sehr interessant und gibt uns - 2D oder 3D - Info, welche Designs tedenziell gefällig sind.


----------



## Fury (23. April 2015)

nuts schrieb:


> Das aktuelle Ergebnis ist ja so oder so sehr interessant und gibt uns - 2D oder 3D - Info, welche Designs tedenziell gefällig sind.


Hm, du must zugeben, dass der 68er Entwurf in 3D nicht den letzten Platz verdient hat...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stefan.Stark (23. April 2015)

fury9 schrieb:


> genau, trotzdem schade, dass wir nicht schon zu Beginn die 3D Renderings zur Abstimmung gemacht haben...



Das stimmt schon, aber irgendwo muss man auch den Aufwand im Rahmen halten. Man kann in einem kreativen und vor allem aufwändigen Prozess leider nicht immer (eigentlich nie) alle Ideen und Alternativen zu Ende führen. Sonst kann man das Projekt an sich nie zu Ende führen


----------



## Speziazlizt (24. April 2015)

fury9 schrieb:


> Hm, du must zugeben, dass der 68er Entwurf in 3D nicht den letzten Platz verdient hat...



Wegen dem Mehraufwand?

Ich kann beim besten Willen nicht nachvollziehen was hier so viele an diesem Entwurf gut finden bzw. warum er ihnen gefällig ist. Das einzige was der Entwurf aus meiner Sicht für sich beanspruchen kann ist seine Einzigartigkeit (keins der klassischen Design der letzten Jahre).


----------



## Speziazlizt (24. April 2015)

nuts schrieb:


> Wegen mir können wir die Diktatur raushängen lassen und eine überschaubare Anzahl wirklich verschiedener Designs auswählen, die dann in 3D dargestellt werden, noch ne Bewertung hinsichtlich Machbarkeit/Kosten/... kriegen und dann wird nochmal abgestimmt. *duckundweg*
> 
> Das aktuelle Ergebnis ist ja so oder so sehr interessant und gibt uns - 2D oder 3D - Info, welche Designs tedenziell gefällig sind.



Sollten dann aber nicht die gefälligen Design mit oben genannter Methode in 3d dargestellt werden - inkl Machbarkeit/Kosten usw.?


----------



## Fury (24. April 2015)

Stefan.Stark schrieb:


> Das stimmt schon, aber irgendwo muss man auch den Aufwand im Rahmen halten. Man kann in einem kreativen und vor allem aufwändigen Prozess leider nicht immer (eigentlich nie) alle Ideen und Alternativen zu Ende führen. Sonst kann man das Projekt an sich nie zu Ende führen


Die Idee, 3D Renderings zu fordern, hatte ich schon vorher, aber genau aus den Gründen nicht geschrieben!


----------



## Fury (24. April 2015)

Speziazlizt schrieb:


> Sollten dann aber nicht die gefälligen Design mit oben genannter Methode in 3d dargestellt werden - inkl Machbarkeit/Kosten usw.?


Genau das ist nun in der Diskussion.
Und der 68er Entwurf wirkt in 3D einfach anders. Aus Linien und Streifen werden Formen - und lass mal die Farbe aussen vor!


----------



## RedSKull (24. April 2015)

foreigner schrieb:


> Und so eins ist dann letzter Platz, mhh ..., das meinte ich mit "mir gefällt der hintere Teil des Abstimmungsfelds besser", vor allem weil ich da immer schon 3D im Kopf hatte. Der hier schaut auch eindeutig besser aus in 3D als in 2D. Da gibt´s aber auch sicher Designs, da ist das anders herum.


 
Macht mMn nicht so einen großen Unterschied, 3D zu 2D, vor allem auch bei diesem Design.
Ich glaube, dass die meisten User durchaus die Vorstellungskraft besitzen sich die Designs auf runden Rohren vorzustellen.
Am ehesten hätten Designs von der 3D Darstellung profitiert, die aufwendige Details auf Oberseite oder Unterseite der Rohre haben, oder einen innenseitig anders gefärbten Hinterbau etc. Also Dinge, die in der Seitenansicht verloren gehen, wie bei fury9 oder Erce.

Aber was sage ich, mir gefällt weder der erste noch der letzte Platz.


----------



## LB Jörg (24. April 2015)

Das pefekte Design zum Rad kann man ja schon seit gestern im Fotoabum begutachten 

G.


----------



## foreigner (24. April 2015)

RedSKull schrieb:


> Macht mMn nicht so einen großen Unterschied, 3D zu 2D, vor allem auch bei diesem Design.
> Ich glaube, dass die meisten User durchaus die Vorstellungskraft besitzen sich die Designs auf runden Rohren vorzustellen.
> Am ehesten hätten Designs von der 3D Darstellung profitiert, die aufwendige Details auf Oberseite oder Unterseite der Rohre haben, oder einen innenseitig anders gefärbten Hinterbau etc. Also Dinge, die in der Seitenansicht verloren gehen, wie bei fury9 oder Erce.
> 
> Aber was sage ich, mir gefällt weder der erste noch der letzte Platz.



Die Vorstellungskraft von 2D auf 3D umzudenken spreche ich dem Großteil der Menschheit ab, auch wenn sich das jetzt vielleicht böse anhören mag. Ich hab früher Nachhilfe im technischen Zeichnen gegeben: Allein was ich da erlebt habe, Katastrophe. Diese Umwandlungsfähigkeit ins räumliche kann man allgemein nicht voraussetzen. Noch schwieriger wird´s wenn teile auch noch rund oder gebogen sind, wie hier die Flächen der Applikationen auf den Rohren. Der hört´s dann noch eher auf.
Hier reden fast nur Leute mit technischem oder designerischen/graphischen Hintergrund. Dass die das können ist klar. Aber ganz viele Leute (die hier auch abstimmen) können das nicht.


----------



## Speziazlizt (24. April 2015)

fury9 schrieb:


> Genau das ist nun in der Diskussion.
> Und der 68er Entwurf wirkt in 3D einfach anders. Aus Linien und Streifen werden Formen - und lass mal die Farbe aussen vor!



Also in 3d dann auch grau in grau? Es wird wohl einige geben, denen das ausmalen mit möglichen Farbvarianten schwer fällt, sich aber einfacher tun einen 2d Entwurf im 3d vorzustellen. (Anders rum natürlich genau so)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## der_erce (24. April 2015)

So Leute, erste Tests laufen an. Noch nichts finales. Nur um mal zu sehen ob mein Mapping funktioniert. Zum Teil ja, zum Teil nein. Das Unterrohr ist etwas kompliziert und letztendlich muss ich es nochmal sauber "nachbauen". Ein paar Bilder als Erklärung und Inspiration. 

Der Schriftzug am Unterrohr ist noch nicht sauber, da die Abwicklung katastrophal ist.









Hier sieht man auch warum:
Die konvertierte Geometrie sieht so aus und lässt sich kaum vernünftig bearbeiten.





Mir bleibt nichts anderes übrig als eine Neumodellierung. (Keine Angst, das ist noch nicht final. Für meinen Zweck werde ich aber nicht alle Löcher für Zugführungen etc. mit machen.)


----------



## 68-er (24. April 2015)

wow - das schaut doch schonmal gut aus


----------



## Sittenstrolch (24. April 2015)

Ich habe doch gesagt, dass Erce1 ist der beste Entwurf, eben auch in Kombi mit stumpfen und polierten Flächen, keine Decals nötig.
Da kann man doch bei der Eloxierung einfach die "Decals" rauslassen und fertig isses. 


Top arbeit Erce!


----------



## der_erce (24. April 2015)

So Freunde. Ich denke ich bin fürs erste mal soweit, dass ich eine Template-Photoshop Datei herausgeben kann.

Wer nicht selbst in 3D pfuschen möchte, sondern das lieber mir überlassen will kann sich hier die ZIP (PSD_CC2014, oder JPG in eine neue PSD reinladen) herunter laden und sein Design dort nochmal hineinfummeln.

Wichtig für mich sind folgende Punkte:

1. Alles was symetrisch von der Seite als Design existiert bitte in eine Gruppe. 
	D.h. Eure Farbdesigns, Lines etc. baut ihr bitte auf und gruppiert es. Es muss nichts haargenau an Kanten entlang führen sonder soll sogar etwas überlappen. Das gewährleistet  Dass alles schön abgedeckt wird.

2. Text, Logo´s und Typographie bitte in eine Separate Gruppe, auch wenn sie in der Seitenansicht mit drin ist.
	Am liebsten wäre es mir, wenn ihr eine Gruppe erstellt in der eure Texte etc. an den richtigen Positionen sind, und dann wäre mir wichtig, dass ich die Texte usw. nochmal über die volle Auflösung der Datei (als 3500x3500px) zieht. Hintergrund ist der, dass es sein kann, dass ich kurzfristig nochmal einen Workflow ändern muss. Es wäre dann schade, wenn ich etwas hochskalieren müsste und die Qualität dann darunter leidet.

3. Alles was z.b. ans Unterrohr soll von unten oder von oben gesehen wird, bitte in eine weitere Gruppe und ebenfalls über die gesamte Dokumentgröße reinziehen. 

Falls es noch Fragen gibt, einfach hier oder PN. Am WE werde ich vermutlich nicht weitermachen können. Falls es damit ein Problem gibt, bitte melden.


----------



## Phi-Me (24. April 2015)

also eines muss ich loswerden:

es ist der Hammer, was ihr hier für Arbeit reinsteckt.

größten Respekt meinerseits!


----------



## der_erce (24. April 2015)

So, meine Abwicklung fürs Unterrohr ist fertig. Schönes WE miteinander


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kharne (24. April 2015)

Das rot <3

Sofort her damit1!11!!!


----------



## Speziazlizt (24. April 2015)

Aha - so sieht dieser Entwurf um einiges besser aus! (Das meinte ich in meinen vorherigen posts mit den Farbvorstellungen) In dem Fall wäre es doch sinnvoll die 3d designs in einer Farbe einheitlich zu machen und die Decals in einer anderen Farbe, einheitlich. Sollte es eine Zweifarbe im Vorschlag geben sollte man was passendes zur Erstfarbe auswählen und dies auch durch alle Teilnehmer gleich durch ziehen. Weil sonst sehe ich zumindest mich für neon gelb abstimmen obwohl ein anderes Design welches aber in rot daher kommt viel besser in neon gelb aussehen würde


----------



## nuts (24. April 2015)

yeah @der_erce ! Sehr fett, schauen wir zu, dass wir noch ein paar Designs in 3D kriegen


----------



## veraono (24. April 2015)

@der_erce großes Kino der Einsatz. Bin immer wieder erstaunt hier, was für Fertigkeiten es gibt, von denen ich noch nicht mal wusste, dass man sie besitzen  kann. 
Gilt natürlich gewissermaßen für alle Designer hier


----------



## Rick7 (25. April 2015)

@der_erce : Oha sehr geil  Muss zugeben dass ich nicht für das design gestimmt habe, aber so schön visualisiert (das elox Rot kommt sehr gut rüber ) hats schon was. Ich bin zugegebener Maßen auch ein großer Fan der candy Red Lackierung vom Radon carbon slide oder den canyons. Her mit den 3ds!


----------



## der_erce (25. April 2015)

Merci Leute  Ja da kann man schon was machen. Find ich legitim solche Visualisierungsmethoden auch mit zu nutzen. Man bekommt einfach ein besseres Bild von den Designs.

Einen Nachtrag zu den PSDs hätte ich noch für die Designer:

Cool wäre, wenn die Designelemente so angelegt sind, dass man ihre Farbe schnell und unkompliziert in der PSD ändern kann. Entweder (falls ihr es in Illustrator gemacht habt) importiert ihr eure Elemente als Pfade und setzt es als Vektormaske zb. auf eine Farbfläche. Da kann man mit einem Klick die Farbe für ein Dekor.


----------



## Speziazlizt (25. April 2015)

@dererce - wie Zeitaufwendig ist denn so ein Rendering? Bzw. wie lange hast du gebraucht?


----------



## Rick7 (25. April 2015)

hast du die Aufkleber nun aufs Polygon gemappt? oder ist das mit Photoshop gemacht?
Wobei der Aufkleber Übergang an der Steuerrohr/Unterrohr Kante schon so perfekt aussieht, muss fast gemappt sein.

edit: ok hab die Posts darüber übersehen, damit is es klar. Silber!


----------



## der_erce (25. April 2015)

Naja, der große Aufwand ist in der Vorbereitung. CAD-Daten sind verzwickt. Wenn man damit vernünftig arbeiten will, muss man Zeit in konvertieren oder sogar eine Neumodellierung investieren. Bei Gegenständen oder Objekten wo man mit einfachen "Farben" davonkommt ist das kein Thema, da kann man mit einem sauberen Import auch direkt weiter arbeiten.
Hier kommen Texturen, "Aufkleber" etc. drauf. Das macht die Sache wieder etwas komplizierter. Alles in allem sitz ich da jetzt ne knappe Woche dran (effektiv vielleicht 2-3 Tage, wenn man das auf die Stunden reduziert). 
Beleuchtung und Anmutung nimmt auch nochmal etwas Zeit in Anspruch. Aber da ich da "etwas" geübt bin, ist das nicht so dramatisch. 
Das Unterrohr z.B. konnte ich gestern in etwa 1.5 Stunden nachbauen (mit einigen Versuchen).
Der Render selbst (also das fertige Bild) resultiert aus der Komplexität der Materialien, den Qualitätseinstellungen und der Auflösungsgröße.


----------



## der_erce (25. April 2015)

Rick7 schrieb:


> hast du die Aufkleber nun aufs Polygon gemappt? oder ist das mit Photoshop gemacht?
> Wobei der Aufkleber Übergang an der Steuerrohr/Unterrohr Kante schon so perfekt aussieht, muss fast gemappt sein.
> 
> edit: ok hab die Posts darüber übersehen, damit is es klar. Silber!



Ja, gemappt, aber natürlich in Photoshop erstellt. Ich brauch ja Zweidimensionale Bilder. Die Abwicklung einer Geometrie kann man sich so vorstellen wie das Basteln eines Würfels in der Schule. Ihr macht aus einem 2D Layout ein 3D Objekt. So ist das hier auch. Nur Umgekehrt. Ich brauch eine 2D Abwicklung des 3DObjekts um 2D Bilder drauf zu projizieren.Das Problem ist nur dass so komplexe, organische, geschwungene Formen nicht einfach "aufzuklappen" sind. Das Oberrohr z.B. ist unkomplizierter als das Unterrohr. Tretlager wäre der Horror!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Jörg (25. April 2015)

der_erce schrieb:


> Naja, der große Aufwand ist in der Vorbereitung. CAD-Daten sind verzwickt. Wenn man damit vernünftig arbeiten will, muss man Zeit in konvertieren oder sogar eine Neumodellierung investieren. Bei Gegenständen oder Objekten wo man mit einfachen "Farben" davonkommt ist das kein Thema, da kann man mit einem sauberen Import auch direkt weiter arbeiten.
> Hier kommen Texturen, "Aufkleber" etc. drauf. Das macht die Sache wieder etwas komplizierter. Alles in allem sitz ich da jetzt ne knappe Woche dran (effektiv vielleicht 2-3 Tage, wenn man das auf die Stunden reduziert).
> Beleuchtung und Anmutung nimmt auch nochmal etwas Zeit in Anspruch. Aber da ich da "etwas" geübt bin, ist das nicht so dramatisch.
> Das Unterrohr z.B. konnte ich gestern in etwa 1.5 Stunden nachbauen (mit einigen Versuchen).
> Der Render selbst (also das fertige Bild) resultiert aus der Komplexität der Materialien, den Qualitätseinstellungen und der Auflösungsgröße.



Puhh, ganz schön Arbeit...respekt 

G.


----------



## der_erce (25. April 2015)

Passt schon. Nette Übung für zwischendurch  und ich kann neue PlugIns testen


----------



## Paintking (25. April 2015)

Ich bin begeistert, das sieht echt scharf aus. Ich habe nur wegen dem Unterrohrschriftzug nicht für dieses Design gestimmt. Der ist mir einfach zu groß. Der Rest mit dem Pfeil am Hinterbau ist aber top.


----------



## -N0bodY- (25. April 2015)

Geiler Schei*...... Sehr cool was du da gezaubert hast. 
Da ich aus der CAD Ecke komme, schaue ich immer "neidisch" in die Ecke der "Freigeister" die sich nach Herzenlust austoben können.


----------



## amadeus88 (25. April 2015)

@der_erce :

Fett fett! Super Arbeit. Irgendjemand hatte hier schonmal geschrieben, dass die Designs, welche den Rahmen aus den runden Rohren unterstützen und eine Eigenständigkeit geben richtig gut kommen. Die Designs mit Linien zur Betonung nicht vorhandener Kanten sind auch nicht meins. Leider sind diese nun ganz vorne. Mein Favorit war auch von Anfang an ERCE 1 und trifft diesen Ansatz meiner Meinung nach sehr gut. In verschiedenen Farben mit Kontrastdecals richtig lecker und mal was anderes! Das Rendering bestätigt das.


----------



## der_erce (25. April 2015)

-N0bodY- schrieb:


> Geiler Schei*...... Sehr cool was du da gezaubert hast.
> Da ich aus der CAD Ecke komme, schaue ich immer "neidisch" in die Ecke der "Freigeister" die sich nach Herzenlust austoben können.



Dank euch allen. Warten wir mal ab wie die anderen Designs werden. 
Ja bisl neidisch bin ich auf CADler schon auch. Würd ich gerne auch lernen.
Aber das sind zwei Welten.


----------



## bsg (26. April 2015)

Hammerarbeit - Erce for President


----------



## san_andreas (26. April 2015)

Sehr geil, das rot !
Könnte noch jemand fähiges das "Alutech" überarbeiten ?
Sieht aus wie ein Design aus der 5. Klasse.


----------



## Phi-Me (26. April 2015)

muss auch zugeben... Für das rot würde ich töten!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mowood (27. April 2015)

Mein Beitrag in Sachen 3D. 
Da alle Decals dem Rohrsatz folgen hat sich von 2D zu 3D bei meinem Entwurf wenig geändert.
Das betrifft in jedem Falle mehr die Entwürfe mit quer verlaufenden Decals.
Hat einiges an Stunden gedauert und wenn der_erce sämtliche Designs in 3D umsetzt hat er auf jeden Fall ein Orden verdient.

Einmal monochrom








Und zur besseren Vorstellung einmal in "Feuermelder-monochrom"


----------



## Kharne (27. April 2015)

Das c im fancy etwas weiter aufmachen, dann verwechselt liest man da auch nicht mehr fanoy 

Sau geil!  

Jetzt nochmal bitte im Rot von der erce


----------



## mowood (27. April 2015)

Ich finde, dass der Alulook (monochrom "raw") sich ganz gut zum Vergleich der Entwürfe eignen würde. Ein "raw" Modell sollte ohnehin in der Farbauswahl nicht fehlen.


----------



## mowood (27. April 2015)

@Kharne hab inzwischen die Buchstaben weiter geöffnet. Ich finde nicht dass da noch große Verwechslungsgefahr besteht.


----------



## Sittenstrolch (27. April 2015)

Super Arbeit  @mowood !
So sehen die Sachen gleich viel besser aus.


----------



## Kharne (27. April 2015)

mowood schrieb:


> @Kharne hab inzwischen die Buchstaben weiter geöffnet. Ich finde nicht dass da noch große Verwechslungsgefahr besteht.
> Anhang anzeigen 381593



Lies den Schriftzug mal aus nem Meter Entfernung vom Bildschirm


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fladder72 (27. April 2015)

Lasst das "fancy" bitte weg... Ich denke da zwangläufig an einen Discofox-Barden aus den 80ern, und bekomme Würgreiz und Zersetzung von Hammer, Ambos und Steigbügel...


----------



## Plumpssack (27. April 2015)

Stimme zu. Wenn man ein bisschen native mässig Englisch spricht, dann hört sich das einfach nur beknackt an, das fancy...da wäre ich über die, bei diesem Schriftzug vorprogrammierte, Verwechslung mit dem Neologismus "fanoy" froh, wenn das auf meinem Rad stehen würde...


----------



## Speziazlizt (27. April 2015)

Plumpssack schrieb:


> Stimme zu. Wenn man ein bisschen native mässig Englisch spricht, dann hört sich das einfach nur beknackt an, das fancy...da wäre ich über die, bei diesem Schriftzug vorprogrammierte, Verwechslung mit dem Neologismus "fanoy" froh, wenn das auf meinem Rad stehen würde...



Bei nem "down under" Englisch klingts gut


----------



## mowood (27. April 2015)

Ich kann mich da in Sachen Namen nur selbst zitieren. Hier geht es um das Gestaltungskonzept. Die Namensdebatte ist eine andere.


mowood schrieb:


> Nachdem der Name "fancy" vorerst nochmal zurückgerufen wurde, somit immernoch kein finaler Name steht


...


mowood schrieb:


> Ich würde das dann entspechend umsetzen und auch für beide Seiten gangbar machen. So wie es jetzt steht ist es, bei anderem finalem Namen, mehr das Konzept mit klarer Stilrichtung der Schrift zu verstehen.


----------



## Rick7 (27. April 2015)

Boa das feuermelder Teil 
her damit, geil 
fancy typo find ich gut


----------



## der_erce (28. April 2015)

Alter Schwede @mowood  Sieht verdammt gut aus. Ich seh schon, das wird nochmal echt ne schwierige Kiste werden hier ne Entscheidung zu treffen


----------



## mowood (28. April 2015)

Danke, weiß ich sehr zu schätzen. Wie hier eine Entscheidung getroffen werden soll? Keine Ahnung.
Vielleicht Selbst-Diktatur. Weiß nicht ob ich zu meinem zweiten Entwurf in 3d komme und du @der_erce musst ja auch etwas entlastet werden.


----------



## der_erce (28. April 2015)

Joa. Hab von drei Leuten jetzt die Daten bekommen. Aktuell zimmer ich @waldbauernbub ´s Render raus. Ich denke im Lauf des Vormittags kann ich die Posten. 
Aber ich hab mal ne andere Frage: Ist das Voting eigentlich vorbei? Wie sieht das aus wenn man anhand der 3D Render quasi seine Meinung ändert? Wie lange wird das Voting offen gehalten oder wie läuft das überhaupt weiter?


----------



## waldbauernbub (28. April 2015)

der_erce schrieb:


> Aktuell zimmer ich @waldbauernbub ´s Render raus. Ich denke im Lauf des Vormittags kann ich die Posten.


Danke Erce! Der Herrgott möge es dir mit vielen Kinderlein vergelten!


----------



## Fury (28. April 2015)

waldbauernbub schrieb:


> Danke Erce! Der Herrgott möge es dir mit vielen Kinderlein vergelten!


Ich glaube, die hat er schon...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## der_erce (28. April 2015)

Eins auf alle Fälle  (der Rest ist Geheim )


----------



## Fury (28. April 2015)

der_erce schrieb:


> Hab von drei Leuten jetzt die Daten bekommen. Aktuell zimmer ich @waldbauernbub ´s Render raus. Ich denke im Lauf des Vormittags kann ich die Posten.


Sach ma, du hast wohl keine Arbeit auf Arbeit...


----------



## der_erce (28. April 2015)

Doch  Aber wenn ich mich mal selbst zitieren darf:


----------



## der_erce (28. April 2015)

So, hier mal die ersten Render vom @waldbauernbub ! Ich habe die Decals mal Matt gemacht. Wenn ich´s ändern soll, bitte kurz Bescheid geben.


----------



## Fury (28. April 2015)

der_erce schrieb:


> So, hier mal die ersten Render vom @waldbauernbub ! Ich habe die Decals mal Matt gemacht. Wenn ich´s ändern soll, bitte kurz Bescheid geben.


Nach wie vor mein Favorit!


----------



## waldbauernbub (28. April 2015)

der_erce schrieb:


> So, hier mal die ersten Render vom Ich habe die Decals mal Matt gemacht.


Nur wenn's schnell geht.  Ansonsten ... WOW! ... vielen Dank, toll gemacht ... schaut ... wiedererkennbar aus.


----------



## der_erce (28. April 2015)

waldbauernbub schrieb:


> Nur wenn's schnell geht.  Ansonsten ... WOW! ... vielen Dank, toll gemacht ... schaut ... wiedererkennbar aus.



Was hättest du gerne?


----------



## waldbauernbub (28. April 2015)

der_erce schrieb:


> Was hättest du gerne?


Lass mal - eloxiert geht eh nicht - und die anderen Designs gehen vor. 
Hab das schnell mal in ein paar anderen Farben durchgespielt und angepasst, wenn es für dich okay ist:


----------



## der_erce (28. April 2015)

Joa. Wie du magst


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (28. April 2015)

@der_erce 
zu deiner Frage von der Vorseite: Die Abstimmung ist erstmal gelaufen. Jetzt sollen aus den vier oder wievielen auch immer beliebtesten je nach Machbarkeit nochmal per Stichwahl gewählt werden. Und das im Idealfall mit deinen grandiosen Renderings.


----------



## der_erce (28. April 2015)

Das "wievielen auch immer" ist ein interessanter Punkt. So wie es aussieht macht @mowood seine Render selbst. Von @TSU-JAGUAR bekomm ich noch Daten und von @atrox1miles hab ich bisher nichts gehört/gelesen. Wie weit das im Ranking weiter geht, müsste mal jemand klären. waldbauernbub´s Render bzw. Daten hätten wir ja auch schon, sofern er noch zur Stichwahl ansteht.


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (28. April 2015)

Da dürfte am ehesten @nuts weiterhelfen können wie es jetzt weiter gehen soll. Der war die letzten Tage ja doch eher ruhig.


----------



## Fury (28. April 2015)

Lt.AnimalMother schrieb:


> Da dürfte am ehesten @nuts weiterhelfen können wie es jetzt weiter gehen soll. Der war die letzten Tage ja doch eher ruhig.


Richtig. Wenn man sieht, wie es hier abgeht nach dem 3D 68er Entwurf (Letzter Platz) und Erces Entwurf sollte man sich schon überlegen wie es weiter geht


----------



## foreigner (28. April 2015)

Ich muss sagen, 3D ist halt doch was ganz anderes.
Ich muss selbst bei den 3 bisher gerenderten Varianten überrascht sagen, dass sich da mein Voting tatsächlich verschieben würde.


----------



## nuts (28. April 2015)

Mein Vorschlag ist, dass wir mit 3D nochmal abstimmen. 

Für diese Abstimmung würde ich es auf tatsächlich unterschiedliche Designs beschränken. Deshalb brauchten wir meiner Meinung nach:

- 68-er 1 und/oder Erce 1 (liegen beide in 3D schon vor)
- 68-er 2 oder atrox1miles (ersteres liegt schon vor)
- mowood 1 (macht @mowood selbst?)
- mowood 2 und erce 2 sind so ähnlich, das imo einer reicht
- waldbauernbub
- TSU-Jaguar 2

- fury 9, foreigner und TSU-Jaguar 1 haben Gemeinsamkeiten; ich denke es genügt von @fury9 und @foreigner je einer der zwei Entwürfe, oder?

Das wären dann bis zu 9 Entwürfe, evtl. könnte man noch welche zusammenfassen, um die Render-Arbeit zu verringern?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fury (28. April 2015)

Meinen hat Erce ja schon in Arbeit...


----------



## der_erce (28. April 2015)

Yes...die werden gleich hochgeladen.


----------



## foreigner (28. April 2015)

nuts schrieb:


> Mein Vorschlag ist, dass wir mit 3D nochmal abstimmen.
> 
> Für diese Abstimmung würde ich es auf tatsächlich unterschiedliche Designs beschränken. Deshalb brauchten wir meiner Meinung nach:
> 
> ...



Mir reicht eins von mir völlig. @der_erce : Ich wäre für mein 2er.


----------



## jokernthief (28. April 2015)

waldbauernbub schrieb:


>


----------



## Fury (28. April 2015)

der_erce schrieb:


> Yes...die werden gleich hochgeladen.


Aber dann "back to work"!

Nicht falsch verstehen: zu foreigners Entwurf natürlich!


----------



## der_erce (28. April 2015)

Hier das von @fury9 

















@foreigner Wenn es mit dabei ist, mach ich das. Farbwünsche?


----------



## Kharne (28. April 2015)

der_erce schrieb:


> Doch  Aber wenn ich mich mal selbst zitieren darf:



XKCD <3


----------



## san_andreas (28. April 2015)

Gibts schwarz elox auch ?
Eine Variante a la Banshee mit glänzender schwarzer Schrift auf matt elox fände ich schon sehr lecker.


----------



## der_erce (28. April 2015)

Als Render oder in real?


----------



## Fury (28. April 2015)

der_erce schrieb:


> Hier das von @fury9
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Heiderzacken ist das geil. Mir gefällts, mehr brauchts nicht für mich!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## foreigner (28. April 2015)

der_erce schrieb:


> @foreigner Wenn es mit dabei ist, mach ich das. Farbwünsche?



Sowas in der Art ?  (also, Farbe, sonst war der ja nicht final)


----------



## foreigner (28. April 2015)

der_erce schrieb:


> Hier das von @fury9


----------



## mowood (28. April 2015)

@nuts ja, mowood 1 ist selbst gemacht. Hoffe die Renderings können dem hohen Standard hier, von der_erce, gerecht werden.


----------



## der_erce (28. April 2015)

foreigner schrieb:


> Sowas in der Art ?



Das wird dann wohl richtung pulvern gehen oder?

@mowood auf jeden Fall


----------



## foreigner (28. April 2015)

der_erce schrieb:


> Das wird dann wohl richtung pulvern gehen oder?
> 
> @mowood auf jeden Fall



Eigentlich ähnlich wie fury9. Also, Eloxal-blau und weiß Pulver wäre mein Traum (wenn auch natürlich teuer).


----------



## san_andreas (28. April 2015)

der_erce schrieb:


> Als Render oder in real?



Wenn man das rendern kann ?

So ungefähr:


----------



## Fury (28. April 2015)

der_erce schrieb:


>


Nur mal so zur Info: Der Name auf dem Oberrohr ist hier natürlich nur ein Platzhalter...


----------



## der_erce (28. April 2015)

san_andreas schrieb:


> Wenn man das rendern kann ?
> 
> So ungefähr:



Also seine "Schrift" ist ja Negativ. Die wäre Matt. Aber alles was Weiß ist, kann ich schon glänzend machen. Und den Rahmen Mattschwarz Elox. Das ist kein Ding.


----------



## RedSKull (28. April 2015)

der_erce schrieb:


> So, hier mal die ersten Render vom @waldbauernbub ! Ich habe die Decals mal Matt gemacht. Wenn ich´s ändern soll, bitte kurz Bescheid geben.


 
Sabber, so bitte, mit gepulvertem Dekor auf gebürstetem Rahmen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Phi-Me (28. April 2015)

puh! Alles in rot / weiss kombi hat ja quasi schon gewonnen. Da müsst ihr euch echt auf was einheitliches einigen.

@fury: Dein entwurf ist ja ansich ganz nett... An der dampferaufnahme würde ich jetzt im dreidimensionaln fall die dekore viel größer vom winkel her machen. Dann kann der Schriftzug unten drunter auch größer werden und sicht am unterrohr nicht so verloren aus.

das sieht durch das rohr eh nicht wirklich gerade aus. Da könnte man mit nen leichten kürvchen nach außen den Entwurf noch viel schöner machen...

ansonsten: Forumsverdienstkreuz für erce!!!


----------



## der_erce (28. April 2015)

Phimi schrieb:


> puh! Alles in rot / weiss kombi hat ja quasi schon gewonnen. Da müsst ihr euch echt auf was einheitliches einigen.
> 
> @fury: Dein entwurf ist ja ansich ganz nett... An der dampferaufnahme würde ich jetzt im dreidimensionaln fall die dekore viel größer vom winkel her machen. Dann kann der Schriftzug unten drunter auch größer werden und sicht am unterrohr nicht so verloren aus.
> 
> ...




Das was du da ansprichst ist ein kleines Problem mit dem ich vor allem bei foreigners Design etwas zu kämfpen hatte. Bei fury ists mir gar nicht so aufgefallen bzw hab ich nicht dran gedacht weil er mir quasi schon ein "ausgeklapptes" komplettes Unterrohrdecal gab. . Man muss hier zwischen den Softwarepaketen ständig hin und herspringen um die Radien herauszufinden damit das Decal quasi gerade läuft. Das Ding ist nämlich, machst du es in 2d gerade, wirds in 3d rund. Will man es in 3d gerade, muss es rund in 2d werden  Etwas verzwickt


----------



## Fury (28. April 2015)

@Phimi : 1- für den unwahrscheinlichen Fall, dass mein Entwurf das Rennen macht, muss man sowieso noch in die Details gehen.
2-  und den kleinen Schriftzug am UR hab ich absichtlich so gemacht.
3- Falls der unwahrscheinliche Fall eintritt, tritt -1- in Kraft

Edit: jetzt fällts mir erst auf! "ansich ganz nett..." ist doch der kleine Bruder von "total besch..."


----------



## Phi-Me (28. April 2015)

bis auf den Schriftzug am unterrohr find ich deinen entwurf wirklich gut.

sonst hätte ich auch besch..... Geschrieben


----------



## waldbauernbub (28. April 2015)

Phimi schrieb:


> puh! Alles in rot / weiss kombi hat ja quasi schon gewonnen. Da müsst ihr euch echt auf was einheitliches einigen.


Das mit dem Rot/Weiss würde ich an eurer Stelle noch mal überdenken:
Immer wieder ... immer wieder ... immer wieder ....


----------



## der_erce (28. April 2015)

Hast du dich wohl satt gesehen daran?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fury (28. April 2015)

Phimi schrieb:


> bis auf den Schriftzug am unterrohr find ich deinen entwurf wirklich gut.
> 
> sonst hätte ich auch besch..... Geschrieben


----------



## waldbauernbub (28. April 2015)

der_erce schrieb:


> Hast du dich wohl satt gesehen daran?


An so einer geilen Farbkombi kann man sich doch gar nicht sattsehen, oder?





Im Ernst ... wenn alles schön poliert gerendert und das Feld bestellt ist, sollten wir vielleicht noch mal drüber reden, bevor hier einzelne schon den Sieger der Farbkombi-Wertung* ausrufen.


----------



## der_erce (28. April 2015)

Ich mag Rot/Weiß 

Hier mal was anderes. @foreigner ´s Design 
Ich hoffe ich habs einigermaßen hinbekommen. DAs war kniffelig :/


----------



## der_erce (28. April 2015)

waldbauernbub schrieb:


> An so einer geilen Farbkombi kann man sich doch gar nicht sattsehen, oder?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



@68-er  und @TSU-JAGUAR wollen mir noch ihre Designs schicken. Die bekommen noch ihre Render in Bunt. Ansonsten bin ich auch dafür, gleiche Materialien zu verwenden um die Designs durchzusprechen. RAW/Schwarz z.b. oder Schwarz(Elox) und Weiß evtl. 
Da die Dateien bei mir übersichtlich sind, kann ich in recht kurzer Reaktionszeit auch die Materialien der einzelnen Designerversionen schnell ändern. Evtl. lässt man die Dinger gleich mal in einer größeren Auflösung raus. 
Wenn wir bis zum Wochenende alle Designs hätten und wir uns bis dahin mal entscheiden könnten welche Materialien wir fürs Voting wollen, könnt ich übers WE die Bilder durch unsere Rendermaschinen jagen.
Somit hätten wir bis gesetzten Dienstag die Render fertig zur Abnahme


----------



## foreigner (28. April 2015)

@der_erce : Hast du super gemacht!  
Vieeelen Dank!  Also mir gefällt´s. Ich würd´s nehmen. 
Und sorry wenn´s schwer war, ich hatte ja schon immer selbst Probleme mit dem Schriftzug. 
Bin da halt Fachfremd.


----------



## waldbauernbub (28. April 2015)

Heimat bist du großer Söhne ...
Frauen sorgen fü-hür das Schöne ...
Vielgerüümtes Eestareich ...
Tätetäterä ...

 

PS: Fachfremd hin oder her - ich finde dass du dich da wacker geschlagen hast.


----------



## waldbauernbub (28. April 2015)

Hier gibt es nichts zu sehen.


----------



## foreigner (28. April 2015)

waldbauernbub schrieb:


> An so einer geilen Farbkombi kann man sich doch gar nicht sattsehen, oder?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Zum Darstellungsthema:

Ich wäre natürlich auch dafür, wenn alle in der gleichen Farbkombi gemacht werden.
Von mir aus kann das auch sehr gerne mit echter Farbe sein (zum Beispiel dem rot) und weißen Applikationen, da man das hervorragend erkennt. Auch wäre das sehr einfach mit den 3-farbigen (Haben wir eigentlich noch welche?), weil man dann leicht die Hauptfarbe, weiß und schwarz nehmen kann und nicht noch mit Graustufen herumtüfteln (was dann auch wieder anders ausschaut).
Also, ich wäre sehr für eine Farbdarstellung, nur eben alle die gleiche.

PS: Ich finde das rot/weiß eh seeeeehr geil.


----------



## foreigner (28. April 2015)

waldbauernbub schrieb:


> Heimat bist du großer Söhne ...
> Frauen sorgen fü-hür das Schöne ...
> Vielgerüümtes Eestareich ...
> Tätetäterä ...
> ...



Dange, gegen die Farbgebung hab ich Hergunfds-bedingd a nix.


----------



## Plumpssack (28. April 2015)

Ich finde man sollte alle Designs in der Rot-Elox/weiß Kombination rendern (richtig geil wäre statt weiß poliert/raw/gebürstet, aber das wäre in der Praxis wohl eh zu aufwändig). Die Farben sind einfach schön und scheinen ja allgemeinen Anklang zu finden.

Und ich wünschte beim fury9 Entwurf wäre das Unterrohr einfach durchgehend rot eventuell mit Alutech Logo unten drunter. Das Dreieck mag mir einfach nicht gefallen aber der Streifen über Sitzstreben und Oberrohr ist sowas von gut.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## der_erce (28. April 2015)

foreigner schrieb:


> Dange, gegen die Farbgebung hab ich Hergunfds-bedingd a nix.



Saaaach a mol, wüfül Frangn sindn do nu? 

Eines möchte ich noch loswerden zum Thema Materialien. Ich kann mir in 3D natürlich einen abkurbeln aber das soll kein 1:1 Vergleich mit den reellen Materialien werden. Ich will nicht, dass jemand glaubt dass die Dinger so zu 100% aussehen werden. Das ist nach bestem Wissen und Gewissen versucht nachzuempfinden, aber obs in Realität dann auch so aussieht ist wieder etwas anderes. Stichwort Produktpräsentation. Hier gehts auch um die Designs


----------



## waldbauernbub (28. April 2015)

der_erce schrieb:


> ... Frangn ...


Oh ... ich dachte schon das Zackenbildchen wär was ganz lokales ... aus Foreigners verschlafenem Dorf ... und das Wappen würde das Euter einer Kuh darstellen, also quasi von hinten durch die Beine geblickt ... aber Frangn ... das kannte ich ehrlich nicht. 



> Hier gehts auch um die Designs


Nachdem eh alle irgendwie fein aussehen, sobald du sie mal gerendert hast, können wir uns inzwischen  auch gleich der vergleichenden Heraldik des Süddeutschen Raumes widmen. Bei einer allfälligen Abstimmung wird eh wieder alles über den Haufen gekegelt.


----------



## der_erce (28. April 2015)

Oh ja...Wappenkunde  Was solls werden? Man könnte ja Alutechs Urviecher mit ins Boot nehmen und daraus einen neuen Namen kreieren und so als Wappentier für das Steuerrohremblem hernehmen  Quasi der Wolperdinger unter den Bikewappen


----------



## Fury (28. April 2015)

waldbauernbub schrieb:


> ...Zackenbildchen...


Zackenbildchen  Ich glaub es hackt! Das tut es wirklich! Das nennt man fränkischer Rechen, also Frankenrechen. Könnt ich mir als Steuerohr Badge ganz gut vorstellen. @waldbauernbub 

Mal sehen, wer von den Beteiligten auch noch aus Franggn kommt. Das wird ein fränkisches Rad! Geil!


----------



## foreigner (28. April 2015)

waldbauernbub schrieb:


> Oh ... ich dachte schon das Zackenbildchen wär was ganz lokales ... aus Foreigners verschlafenem Dorf ... und das Wappen würde das Euter einer Kuh darstellen, also quasi von hinten durch die Beine geblickt ... aber Frangn ... das kannte ich ehrlich nicht.


Hehehe, nix Dorf und Küh. Stadt und Weinbau.
Aber wenn dich das lokale mehr interessiert


----------



## mowood (28. April 2015)

der_erce schrieb:


> Ansonsten bin ich auch dafür, gleiche Materialien zu verwenden um die Designs durchzusprechen. RAW/Schwarz z.b. oder Schwarz(Elox) und Weiß evtl.



Ich bin auch für eine einheitliche Farbdarstellung. Ich finde Raw mit Schwarz und Weiß sinnvoll, da sich ohnehin einige eine Raw-Version wünschen. Wenn es denn jedes Design zulässt.

Renderings in Elox-Farben werten die Darstellungen unheimlich auf, da entsteht schnell ein Ungleichgewicht. Aber es ist ja auch zu verlockend


----------



## foreigner (28. April 2015)

der_erce schrieb:


> Oh ja...Wappenkunde  Was solls werden? Man könnte ja Alutechs Urviecher mit ins Boot nehmen und daraus einen neuen Namen kreieren und so als Wappentier für das Steuerrohremblem hernehmen  Quasi der Wolperdinger unter den Bikewappen


Eine Wildsau-Pudel-Kuh? Mh, wird wenig elegant


----------



## foreigner (28. April 2015)

waldbauernbub schrieb:


> Nachdem eh alle irgendwie fein aussehen, sobald du sie mal gerendert hast, können wir uns inzwischen  auch gleich der vergleichenden Heraldik des Süddeutschen Raumes widmen.



Zur Einstimmung vielleicht erstmal das 52 Folgen umfassende Standardwerk "Fun with flags" reinziehen?


----------



## waldbauernbub (28. April 2015)

fury9 schrieb:


> ... Frankenrechen.


Also... wie soll ich sagen ... wenn die Rechen bei euch wirklich so ausschauen, dann würde ich es vorziehen doch lieber kein fränkisches Bike zu haben. 



foreigner schrieb:


> Aber wenn dich das lokale mehr interessiert.


Hübsch ... hübsch ... symbolisiert ... lass mal raten ... Ordensritter, die mangels angemessener Aufgaben auf Landschaftsgärtner umgesattelt haben ... oder so?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Phi-Me (28. April 2015)

wurde der waldbauernbub etwa mal mit nem rot-weißen Wimpel verdroschen?!

wo kommt die abgrundtiefe Abneigung her?!


----------



## Fury (28. April 2015)

waldbauernbub schrieb:


> Also... wie soll ich sagen ... wenn die Rechen bei euch wirklich so ausschauen, dann würde ich es vorziehen doch lieber kein fränkisches Bike zu haben.


Tingeltangel-Bob? Bist Du's?


----------



## Phi-Me (28. April 2015)

wenn das so ist, sollten wir den radstand extrem verlängern...


----------



## foreigner (28. April 2015)

Phimi schrieb:


> wurde der waldbauernbub etwa mal mit nem rot-weißen Wimpel verdroschen?!
> 
> wo kommt die abgrundtiefe Abneigung her?!


Man muss Geduld und Nachsicht mit ihm haben. Er ist Österreicher.


----------



## foreigner (28. April 2015)

waldbauernbub schrieb:


> Also... wie soll ich sagen ... wenn die Rechen bei euch wirklich so ausschauen, dann würde ich es vorziehen doch lieber kein fränkisches Bike zu haben.
> 
> 
> Hübsch ... hübsch ... symbolisiert ... lass mal raten ... Ordensritter, die mangels angemessener Aufgaben auf Landschaftsgärtner umgesattelt haben ... oder so?



So weit mein bescheidenes Wissen um die heimische Heraldik reicht, wird das fränkische Wappen umgangssprachlich als Rechen bezeichnet. Eigentlich deutet es auf die "Vereintheit" von Himmel (drei Zacken nach oben für die göttliche Dreifaltigkeit) und Erde (4 Pfeile nach unten für die vier Himmelsrichtungen der Erde) hin. Ja, so schön ist´s in Franggn, quasi der Himmel auf Erden. 

Und das andere Wappen weist auf die Zugehörigkeit zum Bistum hin (da hat man sich damals noch deswegen die Rübe eingeschlagen) und und auf das Symbol für den Landesschutzpatron, dass dabei auch nix schief geht.


----------



## Middlfrank (28. April 2015)

Do is noch a Frange  Ich les aber nur mit und hab den urfrängischn Namen "Lauser" vorgeschlagen 
Herkunftsbedingt sorry herkunfdsbedingd bin ich spätestens bei @der_erce 's rot-elox mit Weiß in den Sabbermodus verfallen Ihr macht hier echt eine geniale Arbeid.....Arbeit


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nuts (28. April 2015)

Bei Urviechern musste ich an des einzig vernünftige Wappen denken, da ist's allerdings Gelb-Rot und nicht Weiß-Rot:






Aber wenn die Frangn-Österreicher-Allianz erstmal die farbigen Gemeinsamkeiten erkennt, wird es jede andere Farbe wohl eh schwer haben


----------



## foreigner (28. April 2015)

Die Wolpertinger sind aber immerhin besser als die Wildsau-Pudel-Kuh.

Baden ist das oder?


----------



## m2000 (28. April 2015)

mowood schrieb:


>





nuts schrieb:


> Bei Urviechern musste ich an des einzig vernünftige Wappen denken, da ist's allerdings Gelb-Rot und nicht Weiß-Rot:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Das Orange, Sabber.

Das führt unweigerlich zu der Mischung aus der einzig wahren Farbkombi:
Yeah, Nuts, Gelb und Rot, das ist die einzige Herkunft die zählt 

Naja ein bisschen Vorderösterreich haben wir halt auch noch drin, zumindest in Südbaden


----------



## waldbauernbub (28. April 2015)

nuts schrieb:


> Bei Urviechern musste ich an des einzig vernünftige Wappen denken, da ist's allerdings Gelb-Rot ...:


Meine erste Assoziation: Eine drittklassige Urwaldbrauerei irgendwo in Laos.
Meine zweite: Die Nachkommen von körperlich entstellten Mönchsgeiern und magersüchtigen Raubkatzen beim "Pfote geben".
Dann hab ich gegoogelt. Und was soll ich sagen ... dann doch besser die unsere. 

PS: Unser staatlicher Telekommunikationskonzern, hat sich irgendwann mal im letzten Jahrtausend ein neues, patriotisches "Design" gegeben. Nur leider haben's halt die Peruanische Flagge erwischt. War ein ziemlicher Brüller!


----------



## Fury (28. April 2015)

waldbauernbub schrieb:


> Dann hab ich gegoogelt. Und was soll ich sagen ... dann doch besser die unsere.


Also weißer Adler auf weißem Grund?


----------



## Phi-Me (28. April 2015)

hmm... Wo krieg ich jetzt noch ein bisschen blau her?! Steuersatz und laufräder?!


----------



## waldbauernbub (28. April 2015)

Phimi schrieb:


> hmm... Wo krieg ich jetzt noch ein bisschen blau her?! Steuersatz und laufräder?!


Hübsch. Tonspur: "Har, Har, ... schaut mal was ich auf der Müllhalde gefunden habe ... hübscher Anker, was? Wie? Ja ... geschleckt hab ich schon daran ... wieso die Frage?"


----------



## nuts (28. April 2015)

Führt natürlich zu falschen Assoziationen und liegt zur Halbzeit 0:1 hinten, aber das Wappen vom Heimatdorf lässt den Namen "Springbok" wieder in Erinnerung kommen...


----------



## waldbauernbub (28. April 2015)

nuts schrieb:


> Führt natürlich zu falschen Assoziationen ...


Ah ... sehr ... interessant ... bei euch draußen trägt also der heilige Hubertushirsch statt eines strahlenden Kreuzes einen Anschnalldildo spazieren. Weiß das der Bischof? 

Aber als Steuerrohrbadge wär's natürlich, wie sagt man ... ein Knaller!


----------



## Phi-Me (28. April 2015)

ich find das ehrlich gesagt schade, dass die deutschen Namen irgendwie raus sind...

bei vielen international verkauftem trendigen kram wird auf deutsche namensgebung gesetzt.

in meinem täglichen umfeld sind viele touristen oder Geschäftsleute aus dem Ausland. Spätestens abends nach dem zweiten bier amüsieren die sich köstlichst über deutsche worte.

ähnlich auch bei skandinavischen Produkten. Quasi bei allen Ländern, die einen guten Ruf haben, wird die Herkunft der Produkte durch Namensgebung,welche eindeutig dem Entstehungsland zuzuordnen ist, hervorgehoben.

da kriegen sich die Leute im positiven sinne garnicht mehr ein, wenn die herausbekommen, was springbock oder hügeleisen bedeutet...

ich behaupte, dass solche namen nicht zu weniger, sondern eher zu größeren Verkaufszahlen im Ausland führen könnten...

nur meine Meinung. Musste ich auch mal loswerden!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## der_erce (28. April 2015)

Alutech Platzhirsch


----------



## waldbauernbub (28. April 2015)

der_erce schrieb:


> Alutech Platzhirsch


Und für Frühbucher gibt's die "Strapon-Edition"!


----------



## foreigner (28. April 2015)

waldbauernbub schrieb:


> Ah ... sehr ... interessant ... bei euch draußen trägt also der heilige Hubertushirsch statt eines strahlenden Kreuzes einen Anschnalldildo spazieren. Weiß das der Bischof?
> 
> Aber als Steuerrohrbadge wär's natürlich, wie sagt man ... ein Knaller!


 Ich hab mich auch gefragt, was das da zwischen den Geweihen ist, aber bei der Erklärung lag ich fast lachend unterm Tisch.


----------



## foreigner (28. April 2015)

Aber die Assoziationen die der waldbauernbub da hat, lassen ja auch tief blicken.
Wird wohl doch manchmal recht langweilig in den Österreichischen Bergen.
@waldbauernbub : Der Winter wahr wohl lang?


----------



## Phi-Me (28. April 2015)

musste gerade irgendwie zwangsläufig hier dran denken...

haaach...
...ich vermisse scrubs


----------



## foreigner (28. April 2015)

Phimi schrieb:


> musste gerade irgendwie zwangsläufig hier dran denken...



Und ich wie lustig es in Finale war. Wir sollten da nochmal hinfahren, wenn die Radel dann ausgeliefert sind und natürlich wer sonst noch will und hier kräftig beteiligt war (wen man vielleicht auch mal gerne in original treffen wollen würde). Ich würd den Spaß auch nochmal machen, auch wenn der Elmar diesmal nicht alles zahlt. 
Grüße an die Runde und gute Nacht!


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (28. April 2015)

Als Bewohner des ehemaligen Herzogtums Braunschweig-Wolfenbüttel kann man sich mit weiß-rot auch anfreunden.




Vom weißen Ross auf rotem Grund mal.ganz abgesehen. 
Aber mit Blau-Gelb kann man sich hier auch anfreunden, wir sind da halt ein wenig flexibler


----------



## der_erce (29. April 2015)

So, nächster Streich:

Das Design und der Farbwunsch von @TSU-JAGUAR ich hoffe es passt.


----------



## TSU-JAGUAR (29. April 2015)

YEAH! Fette Sache, danke!
Nur eine klitzekleine Kleinigkeit... Die innere Fläche am Sattelrohr sollte eigentlich unten wieder an das Unterrohr anknüpfen. So, wie ich das hier mal quick and dirty in Photoshop gebastelt habe:




Allerdings sieht es so, wie du es gerendert hast,  auch gut aus.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fury (29. April 2015)

Das ist für mich zurecht der Gewinner. Dennoch hier mal meine Kritikpunkte:
- der Steuerrohrbereich ist unharmonisch. Das geht besser.
- der Hinterbaubereich ist dafür extrem gut gelungen.
- die Idee an sich hat eine gewisse Nähe zu einem Großserienhersteller. Deswegen nicht weniger gelungen, es fehlt ein bisschen die Eigenständigkeit in Richtung Alutech.
Trotz der Kritik: Mir gefällts!


----------



## Fury (29. April 2015)

TSU-JAGUAR schrieb:


> YEAH! Fette Sache, danke!
> Nur eine klitzekleine Kleinigkeit... Die innere Fläche am Sattelrohr sollte eigentlich unten wieder an das Unterrohr anknüpfen. So, wie ich das hier mal quick and dirty in Photoshop gebastelt habe:
> 
> 
> Allerdings sieht es so, wie du es gerendert hast,  auch gut aus.


Da gefällt mir die Erce Lösung besser! Das ist spannender und nimmt den Hinterbau auf.


----------



## TSU-JAGUAR (29. April 2015)

Bezüglich Eigenständigkeit habe ich lange mit dem Gedanken gespielt, den Namen des Gefährts seitlich auf das Oberrohr zu bringen. Ähnlich, wie Alutech das auch bei den ein oder anderen Modellen macht. Aber da es noch keinen Namen gibt, wollte ich halt nicht etwas rein fiktives machen. Nachher beschwert sich noch jemand, dass der Name kürzer oder länger wird und dadurch die Gesamtoptik kaputt macht 

So in der Art:









oder halt weiter vorne:




Hab aber die richtige Schriftart nicht, müsste ich später noch mal mit der Alutech-Font setzen...


----------



## der_erce (29. April 2015)

Okay, das muss ich nochmal überprüfen. ICh glaube da ist einfach nen Material noch falsch.


----------



## Fury (29. April 2015)

So mal grundsätzlich als Anregung und Diskussionsgrundlage zu den Ansichten. Die drei Renderings wie sie erce macht sind schon mal super. Mir fehlt aber immer irgendwie die Ansicht von links hinten oben, da das ja beim Rad die Ansicht ist, in der ich das Rad selbst sehe, wenn ich davor stehe/ aufsteige etc. Wärs nicht sinnvol das auch darzustellen?


----------



## foreigner (29. April 2015)

fury9 schrieb:


> So mal grundsätzlich als Anregung und Diskussionsgrundlage zu den Ansichten. Die drei Renderings wie sie erce macht sind schon mal super. Mir fehlt aber immer irgendwie die Ansicht von links hinten oben, da das ja beim Rad die Ansicht ist, in der ich das Rad selbst sehe, wenn ich davor stehe/ aufsteige etc. Wärs nicht sinnvol das auch darzustellen?



So wie bei dem hier:




Fand ich auch nicht schlecht. Ist aber halt noch mehr Render-Arbeit.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## der_erce (29. April 2015)

Das hab ich auch nur gemacht, weil auf dem Oberrohr was stand. Ich weiß nicht, aber ich finde dass die drei primären Ansichten (seite, seite(perspektivisch) und leicht von unten) eigentlich ausgereicht haben um ein Gefühl für das Design zu bekommen. Es stimmt schon, dass jede neue Perspektive wieder mehr Renderzeit bedeutet. Und wenn wir bei Renderzeit sind, bedeutet doppelte Auflösung 4fache Zeit! (Wenn wir über die finalen Render mal kurz nachdenken)


----------



## foreigner (29. April 2015)

TSU-JAGUAR schrieb:


> Bezüglich Eigenständigkeit habe ich lange mit dem Gedanken gespielt, den Namen des Gefährts seitlich auf das Oberrohr zu bringen. Ähnlich, wie Alutech das auch bei den ein oder anderen Modellen macht. Aber da es noch keinen Namen gibt, wollte ich halt nicht etwas rein fiktives machen. Nachher beschwert sich noch jemand, dass der Name kürzer oder länger wird und dadurch die Gesamtoptik kaputt macht
> 
> So in der Art:
> 
> ...



Ich vermute mal, dass fury9 etwas anderes meint als die Schriftzüge. Denke mal, dass da eher gemeint war, dass diese abgerundete Linienführung entlang der Rohre das eigentlich ja sehr eigenständige Rahmendesign sozusagen "specialized" oder "Young talented" und damit dem Rahmen das Eigenständige nimmt. An Specialized oder YT zu erinnern, die da ja ihre Designer dran sitzen haben, ist ja jetzt wirklich keine Beschimpfung (im Gegenteil). Das sieht man ja auch im ersten Abstimmungsergebnis. Aber es ist eben auch genau das Problem des Designs, dass es sehr stark an bestimmte Räder erinnert, die derzeit auch allgegenwertig sind.


----------



## foreigner (29. April 2015)

der_erce schrieb:


> Das hab ich auch nur gemacht, weil auf dem Oberrohr was stand. Ich weiß nicht, aber ich finde dass die drei primären Ansichten (seite, seite(perspektivisch) und leicht von unten) eigentlich ausgereicht haben um ein Gefühl für das Design zu bekommen. Es stimmt schon, dass jede neue Perspektive wieder mehr Renderzeit bedeutet. Und wenn wir bei Renderzeit sind, bedeutet doppelte Auflösung 4fache Zeit! (Wenn wir über die finalen Render mal kurz nachdenken)



Ich bin der Meinung, dass die Auflösung für die Abstimmung nicht höher sein müsste. Man erkennt alles gut, was man dafür erkennen muss. Mich persönlich würde eher die Ansicht mehr interessieren, als die Bomben-Auflösung.
Aber das musst auch du entscheiden, ist deine Zeit.


----------



## waldbauernbub (29. April 2015)

der_erce schrieb:


> So, nächster Streich:
> Das Design und der Farbwunsch von @TSU-JAGUAR ich hoffe es passt.


Man kann dem TSU-Design (so wie eh jedem der hier vorhandenen) sicher viel vorwerfen ... Materialgerechtigkeit, Generisches Design blabla ... wurde eh schon alles gesagt ... aber "geil aussehen" tut es dann trotzdem irgendwie.  Und das sag ich, der gegen solche Sentimente eigentlich völlig immun ist. Und wenn man es trocken marketingtechnisch betrachtet, dann ist die Anbringung des Alutech-Schriftzuges am Unterrohr hier am plakativsten und typografisch trotzdem am saubersten gelöst.

Irgendwie gefallen mir alle der bisherigen Entwürfe gut. Da ist irgendwas faul.


----------



## der_erce (29. April 2015)

Wird sehr schwierig, vor allem mit den Rendern. Mir gefallen auch alle auf die eine oder andere Art.

Hier noch mehr zum grübeln 
mein zweiter Entwurf.


----------



## Fury (29. April 2015)

der_erce schrieb:


> Das hab ich auch nur gemacht, weil auf dem Oberrohr was stand. Ich weiß nicht, aber ich finde dass die drei primären Ansichten (seite, seite(perspektivisch) und leicht von unten) eigentlich ausgereicht haben um ein Gefühl für das Design zu bekommen. Es stimmt schon, dass jede neue Perspektive wieder mehr Renderzeit bedeutet. Und wenn wir bei Renderzeit sind, bedeutet doppelte Auflösung 4fache Zeit! (Wenn wir über die finalen Render mal kurz nachdenken)


Danke dafür, das war mir schon bewusst. Es geht mir jetzt nicht darum, zwingend eine weitere Darstellung zu machen. Dachte nur daran, die Darstellung der "Realität" anzupassen. ich liege ja nicht immer unterm Rad und sehe mir das Tretlager an...


----------



## Fury (29. April 2015)

der_erce schrieb:


> Wird sehr schwierig, vor allem mit den Rendern. Mir gefallen auch alle auf die eine oder andere Art.
> 
> Hier noch mehr zum grübeln
> mein zweiter Entwurf.


sauber 

aha, Steuerohr innen gelb, sozusagen "durchgestylt"... duck und weg...

im ernst, irgendwie sind alle gut, da geb ich waldbauernbub schon recht. Ergo: es ist bei Alutech jedes Design bestellbar. Marketing: "Customized Design"


----------



## TSU-JAGUAR (29. April 2015)

Können wir nicht einfach alle produzieren lassen und jeder sucht sich dann sein liebstes raus?  Ich finde nämlich auch, dass alle hier gezeigten Designs es absolut verdient hätten in Serie zu gehen - dann eben Kleinstserie. Würde auch zeigen, wie heterogen und bunt gemischt unsere Community ist.


----------



## der_erce (29. April 2015)

fury9 schrieb:


> sauber
> 
> aha, Steuerohr innen gelb, sozusagen "durchgestylt"... duck und weg...
> 
> im ernst, irgendwie sind alle gut, da geb ich waldbauernbub schon recht. Ergo: es ist bei Alutech jedes Design bestellbar. Marketing: "Customized Design"



Du wirst lachen aber vorhin hab ichs mir noch gedacht "ob das jemand sieht?"


----------



## mowood (29. April 2015)

der_erce schrieb:


> Ich weiß nicht, aber ich finde dass die drei primären Ansichten (seite, seite(perspektivisch) und leicht von unten) eigentlich ausgereicht haben um ein Gefühl für das Design zu bekommen


Da schließ ich mich an. reicht vollkommen aus um die Designs räumlich zu verstehen. 
Ich hab die fehlende Ansicht vom mowood1 im Album ergänzt, damit wir da in etwa gleiche Ansichten zur Verfügung haben.

Kann mich hier leider nicht so häufig einklingen, aber ich weiß schon jetzt, dass ich wohl mehrere Rahmen bestellen muss.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sittenstrolch (29. April 2015)

Phimi schrieb:


> ich find das ehrlich gesagt schade, dass die deutschen Namen irgendwie raus sind...



Wohl war. Dabei hat grad die deutsche Sprache unendliche Möglichkeiten Worte zu erschaffen und man kann jedes Wort mit jedem kombinieren, auch 3-4 oder noch mehrfach, von A-Z.
Denn es gibt keine Regelungen hierfür, einzig, dass das Wort einen Sinn und Zusammenhang braucht, welcher ist beliebig:

*Rindfleischetikettierungsüberwachungsaufgabenübertragungsgesetz*
*http://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/wor...drops-its-longest-word-Rindfleischeti....html *
*Donaudampfschifffahrtselektrizitätenhauptbetriebswerkbauunterbeamtengesellschaft*

Darin, u.a,  ist unsere Sprache einzigartig auf der Welt. Warum immer alles so weich spülen und anpassend machen? .



foreigner schrieb:


> Aber die Assoziationen die der waldbauernbub da hat, lassen ja auch tief blicken.
> Wird wohl doch manchmal recht langweilig in den Österreichischen Bergen.
> @waldbauernbub : Der Winter wahr wohl lang?



Aber dank bester Funknetzausbauverteilungsqualität,
hat man wenigstens überall in den Bergen Internät






 - 


--- Zum Design---

So viel wie nötig, 
so wenig wie möglich.

Ein gutes Design braucht nicht "viel", sondern wenig.


----------



## Fury (29. April 2015)

der_erce schrieb:


> Du wirst lachen aber vorhin hab ichs mir noch gedacht "ob das jemand sieht?"


Mei Erce, ich komm doch aus der Branche wie Du weißt. Da fällt sowas auf!


----------



## der_erce (29. April 2015)

Jaja...  für die finalen änder ichs  Hatte vorhin einfach keinen Bock mehr die UV´s nochmal zu ändern.


----------



## TSU-JAGUAR (29. April 2015)

Und weil ich die Rendering einfach so schön finde, hab ich mich direkt mal dran vergangen: 



Da ist für jeden (der die Formen mag ) was dabei!


----------



## waldbauernbub (29. April 2015)

Sittenstrolch schrieb:


> ... unendliche Möglichkeiten Worte zu erschaffen und man kann jedes Wort mit jedem kombinieren, auch 3-4 oder noch mehrfach, von A-Z.
> ...
> So viel wie nötig, so wenig wie möglich.


Das ergibt jetzt nicht unbedingt einen Sinn, aber Hauptsache du hast auch was dazu beigetragen, oder?


----------



## Sittenstrolch (29. April 2015)

waldbauernbub schrieb:


> Das ergibt jetzt nicht unbedingt einen Sinn, aber Hauptsache du hast auch was dazu beigetragen, oder?



Wenn Du Sachen aus dem Zusammenhang nimmst und dann so zusammsteckst, damit Du auch was zugetan hast macht ja noch weniger Sinn . Macht nix, weitermachen, passt scho´


----------



## der_erce (29. April 2015)

Eins noch für die Stealth-Fraktion.


----------



## san_andreas (29. April 2015)

Fett !


----------



## foreigner (29. April 2015)

Ich denke eh, dass die etwas "plakativeren" Designs, wie das hier oben, fury9, waldbauernbub oder meins in schlichtem matt/glanz-Dekor eloxal recht cool, aber dezent kommen, auch wenn´s so ICB01 ist.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Maitre-B (29. April 2015)

TSU-JAGUAR schrieb:


> Und weil ich die Rendering einfach so schön finde, hab ich mich direkt mal dran vergangen:
> 
> 
> 
> Da ist für jeden (der die Formen mag ) was dabei!


----------



## mze (29. April 2015)

neongelb schwarz ... sehr geil


----------



## veraono (29. April 2015)

TSU-JAGUAR schrieb:


> Und weil ich die Rendering einfach so schön finde, hab ich mich direkt mal dran vergangen:
> 
> 
> 
> Da ist für jeden (der die Formen mag ) was dabei!


Wahnsinn, für mich auch, oder eher umso mehr noch,  in 3D DAS fetteste Design überhaupt (wenn auch nur mit Wimpernschlag Vorsprung vor der extrem guten Konkurrenz).
Die Ähnlichkeit zu gewissen Groß -Herstellern ist schon nicht ganz zu verleugnen aber durch die simple Formensprache des Rahmens finde ich auch das Design nicht so aufdringlich wie bei den entsprechenden  Pendants .
Nochmal, absolut krass wie sich die Design Geschichte hier entwickelt hat!


----------



## Rick7 (29. April 2015)

Kommt schon echt saugut das Gewinner design. Meine Favoriten haben sich somit auch in 3D bestätigt. Super interessant wäre beim tsu design, statt schwarz raw zu nehmen und die farbigen Flächen in matt zu bekleben/lackieren.
Auch von mir nochmal ganz großes Lob für die super Arbeit, macht echt jedesmal Laune reinzuschauen.


----------



## Harrinfinity (30. April 2015)

TSU-JAGUAR schrieb:


> Und weil ich die Rendering einfach so schön finde, hab ich mich direkt mal dran vergangen:
> 
> 
> 
> Da ist für jeden (der die Formen mag ) was dabei!


Das sieht so mega pornös aus


----------



## Plumpssack (30. April 2015)

Ich würde das TSU-Jaguar gerne mal in Stealth (schwarz; innen glänzend/außen matt) oder innen raw außen elox schwarz sehen, das wäre dann glaub ich neben waldbauernbub mein Favorit


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## foreigner (30. April 2015)

Mein persönlicher Geschmack ist nach wie vor wohl ein ganz anderer. Wenn ich mir die bisherigen Renderings so ansehe, dann liegt für mich fury9 vorne. Selbst die Farbgebung wäre ein Traum.


----------



## Paintking (30. April 2015)

Das TSU Jaguar Design würde mir persönlich besser gefallen wenn die Farben umkehrt wären. So ist mir eindeutig zu viel schwarz dran. Mir gefällt immer noch das mowood1 und das Erce 1 am besten, oder eben das ganz schlichte Design .


----------



## san_andreas (30. April 2015)

Das Pseudo-Specialized-Design finde ich auch nicht sooo toll, hat man halt schon tausend Mal gesehen.


----------



## GrazerTourer (30. April 2015)

foreigner schrieb:


> So wie bei dem hier:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
hihi, da ist wohl etwas mit der Perspektive bei dem Gusset zum Sitzrohr daneben gegangen.


----------



## der_erce (30. April 2015)

GrazerTourer schrieb:


> hihi, da ist wohl etwas mit der Perspektive bei dem Gusset zum Sitzrohr daneben gegangen.



Weil?


----------



## foreigner (30. April 2015)

GrazerTourer schrieb:


> hihi, da ist wohl etwas mit der Perspektive bei dem Gusset zum Sitzrohr daneben gegangen.


Gusset wird außen an die "neutrale Faser" angeschweißt. Das Gusset liegt ganz außen. Daher kann ich kein Fehler erkennen.


----------



## Fury (30. April 2015)

foreigner schrieb:


> Gusset wird außen an die "neutrale Faser" angeschweißt. Das Gusset liegt ganz außen. Daher kann ich kein Fehler erkennen.


Genau, passt alles.
Er meint wohl das teilweise verdeckte Gusset, das etwas nach vorn gerückt wirkt.Stimmt abert trotzdem, ist nur optisch.


----------



## GrazerTourer (30. April 2015)

@Der erce 
@foreigner

Für mich hat's so gewirkt, als wäre das hintere Gusset viel zu weit vorne, also zu weit perspektivisch im Uhrzeiersinn gedreh. Dürfte aber doch stimmen.


----------



## der_erce (30. April 2015)

Jaja...grad noch mal nachgekuckt. Gussets sind auf "gleicher" X/Y Position.


----------



## cxfahrer (30. April 2015)

Geht das auch noch in Rahmengröße XL zu machen  ???


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## der_erce (30. April 2015)

Welches?


----------



## cxfahrer (30. April 2015)

Welches du magst und nur wenn du Lust hast. Ich mags am liebsten stealth.


----------



## Plumpssack (30. April 2015)

cxfahrer schrieb:


> Welches du magst und nur wenn du Lust hast. Ich mags am liebsten stealth.


TSU Jaguar stealth bitte


----------



## Middlfrank (30. April 2015)

Das hier, nur mit den weißen Applikationen in stealth-rot, fänd ich genial




http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1819589


----------



## der_erce (1. Mai 2015)

cxfahrer schrieb:


> Welches du magst und nur wenn du Lust hast. Ich mags am liebsten stealth.


Ich hab keinen xl Rahmen. Nur M.


----------



## cxfahrer (1. Mai 2015)

Ah ok. Schade.


----------



## der_erce (1. Mai 2015)

Middlfrank schrieb:


> Das hier, nur mit den weißen Applikationen in stealth-rot, fänd ich genial
> 
> 
> 
> http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1819589


Das kann ich mal machen.


----------



## atrox1miles (2. Mai 2015)

hab meins probiert zu rendern
(grau und grün)

bin dann für ne woche leider nicht mit Internet


----------



## atrox1miles (2. Mai 2015)

die beiden streifen am steuerrohr gehoren weg (wegdenken), hab ich nicht geschaft


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## der_erce (4. Mai 2015)

Okay Leute. Wie geht das jetzt weiter hier?


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (4. Mai 2015)

Die waren ja dieses Wochenende alle am Gardasee, ich vermute dass sich das noch etwas zieht...


----------



## m2000 (4. Mai 2015)

der_erce schrieb:


> Okay Leute. Wie geht das jetzt weiter hier?


Geduld junger Padawan


----------



## foreigner (5. Mai 2015)

der_erce schrieb:


> Okay Leute. Wie geht das jetzt weiter hier?



Einfach alle schon mal in rot-weiß einheitlich darstellen und dann nächste Runde würde ich sagen.


----------



## der_erce (5. Mai 2015)

foreigner schrieb:


> Einfach alle schon mal in rot-weiß einheitlich darstellen und dann nächste Runde würde ich sagen.


 Das hättest wohl gerne 

Ich frag nur weil @nuts eigentlich heute das abgeschlossen haben wollte? (wenn ich mich nicht täusche).


----------



## foreigner (5. Mai 2015)

der_erce schrieb:


> Das hättest wohl gerne
> 
> Ich frag nur weil @nuts eigentlich heute das abgeschlossen haben wollte? (wenn ich mich nicht täusche).



Echt? Warum hast du dir dann die Mühe machen müssen? (War ja dann eigentlich echt nicht nötig, wenn auch natürlich sehr nett)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## der_erce (5. Mai 2015)

Na weil er die Render heute eigentlich fertig haben wollte. Oder hab ich da was falsch verstanden? oO


----------



## foreigner (5. Mai 2015)

Ach der, ..., der vergnügt sich am Gardasee mit dem ICB Proto und anderen Neuheiten und hat den Rest doch die Tage vergessen.


----------



## der_erce (5. Mai 2015)

Vermutlich


----------



## der_erce (5. Mai 2015)

So hier jetzt das (für mich vermutlich) letzte Rendering von User @68-er gemäß seinen Vorgaben.









Ich hab jetzt Daten von folgenden Usern ready2render:
@waldbauernbub @fury9 @foreigner @TSU-JAGUAR @68-er und meine natürlich. 

Mein Vorschlag wäre Rahmen: RAW/Alu und Decals: Schwarz matt! 

Ansichten: wie gehabt die drei die ich schon habe. Ob ich die vierte wegen furys Oberrohr Decal mit reinnehmen sollte, weiß ich nicht. Müsste evtl. noch geklärt werden.
Wenn es soweit ist, kann ich die Render eigentlich relativ schnell rausschreiben.


----------



## foreigner (5. Mai 2015)

Wow, das grün ist auch Hammer. Das mit weiß 
Aber das rot war genauso schön.

Ich persönlich bin sogar für Darstellung mit einer kräftigen Farbe und weiße Decals (natürlich alle mit der gleichen Farbe). Dann hat man beispielsweise bei dem 68er noch schwarz weiß und grau für Decals. Ich finde außerdem kommen die Decals mit Farbe einfach deutlicher und realistischer rüber auf den Bildern.
Und der Blick in die Glaskugel sagt mir auch, es wird am Ende eine Farbe bekommen  (auch in sofern ist die Darstellung realistischer)

Ich hätte gesagt, nimm doch einfach das rot. Da hast du schon welche fertig und musst gar nicht mehr so viele nochmal rendern.
Meine Meinung.


----------



## Fury (5. Mai 2015)

der_erce schrieb:


> ...Ob ich die vierte wegen furys Oberrohr Decal mit reinnehmen sollte, weiß ich nicht. Müsste evtl. noch geklärt werden.
> Wenn es soweit ist, kann ich die Render eigentlich relativ schnell rausschreiben.


Also wegen mir muss die nicht mit rein. Ich habe den Schriftzug eh als Platzhalter gedacht. Einfach um zu zeigen, dass da was drauf kann.
Schriftzüge müssten sowieso überarbeitet werden, der Bikename fehlt ja noch. Insofern gehe ich mal davon aus, dass auch der Gewinner zwecks Namensgebung angepasst werden muss.
Bei den meisten geht am Oberrohr noch was - davon gehe ich mal aus!


----------



## der_erce (5. Mai 2015)

Es wär kein Umstand. Die Kamerapositionen sind alle gespeichert. Mir gings auch nur um die Einheitlichkeit. Bei dir wären es 4 Render bei den anderen 3 (weil ich die Perspektive bei allen anderen nicht genommen hätte)

Farblich dachte ich, dass es neutral sein soll? Wegen mir auch Farbe. Muß nur entschieden werden.


----------



## Phi-Me (5. Mai 2015)

boah wird das spannend...

ich wüsste selbst nicht mal genau, was ich da wählen würde...

auf jeden Fall absoluter Luxus, solch detaillierte ansichten..


----------



## foreigner (5. Mai 2015)

der_erce schrieb:


> Farblich dachte ich, dass es neutral sein soll? Wegen mir auch Farbe. Muß nur entschieden werden.



Naja, für die Design-wahl ist alles neutral, so lange es einheitlich ist. Die mehrfarbigen wie 68er mit verschiedenen Streifenfarben sind ohne Farbe sogar eher benachteiligt, weil man da dann zwangsläufig grau auf grau hat (wenn die Streifen mehrfarbig sein sollen), was nicht gut aussieht.
Was man hinterher dann an Farbe wählen will, ist ja eine andere Sache. Manche Designs kommen vielleicht auch mit weniger Kontrast aus als andere, aber das ist dann eher in der Farbwahl zu berücksichtigen. In der Designwahl sollten alle gut und deutlich ausschauen und das Design vor allem kontrastreich raus kommen, denke ich.


----------



## foreigner (5. Mai 2015)

fury9 schrieb:


> Also wegen mir muss die nicht mit rein. Ich habe den Schriftzug eh als Platzhalter gedacht. Einfach um zu zeigen, dass da was drauf kann.
> Schriftzüge müssten sowieso überarbeitet werden, der Bikename fehlt ja noch. Insofern gehe ich mal davon aus, dass auch der Gewinner zwecks Namensgebung angepasst werden muss.
> Bei den meisten geht am Oberrohr noch was - davon gehe ich mal aus!



Der Name muss ja auch nicht zwingend auf das bike. Gerade wenn´s eh keinen hat. 
Wie wär´s mit Alutech "unnamed"


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (5. Mai 2015)

Andererseits wird es im zweifel Designs geben die mit viel Kontrast ein "too much" sind, aber mit wenig Kontrast, wie z.B. poliert/gestrahlt, Hammer aussehen, und dann wieder welche die mit wenig Kontrast nur fad erscheinen, aber mit den richtigen farben einfach nur geil sind...

Da ist der Mittelweg vermutlich schwer zu finden.


----------



## der_erce (5. Mai 2015)

So benachteiligt finde ich das gar nicht


----------



## Fury (5. Mai 2015)

der_erce schrieb:


> Es wär kein Umstand. Die Kamerapositionen sind alle gespeichert. Mir gings auch nur um die Einheitlichkeit. Bei dir wären es 4 Render bei den anderen 3 (weil ich die Perspektive bei allen anderen nicht genommen hätte)
> 
> Farblich dachte ich, dass es neutral sein soll? Wegen mir auch Farbe. Muß nur entschieden werden.



Neutral wäre schön, weil die Farbemotion wegfällt! Hat man hier ja ständig beobachten können.

So mal rein grundsätzlich zu den Ansichten: mir kommt es auf eine Ansicht aus realistischen Betrachtungswinkeln an. Ich gehe davon aus, dass die meisten links vom Rad stehen und damit von links oben (evtl. noch von leicht hinten) aufs Bike schauen.
Das wäre die erste Ansicht!
Zur Darstellung der "Designidee" würde mir eine Ansicht von rechts vorn (leicht von unten) gefallen!
Das wäre die zweite Ansicht!
Mehr müsste es nicht sein, imho!


----------



## der_erce (5. Mai 2015)

Links wäre schlecht...gaaaanz schlecht.  Da würden manche Schriftzüge spiegelverkehrt auftauchen


----------



## Fury (5. Mai 2015)

der_erce schrieb:


> Links wäre schlecht...gaaaanz schlecht.  Da würden manche Schriftzüge spiegelverkehrt auftauchen


Ist mir schon klar . Habe ja auch nur "laut" gedacht....

tendenziell würde ich eine dunkle Rahmenfarbe und helle Decals bevorzugen.


----------



## Fury (5. Mai 2015)

foreigner schrieb:


> Der Name muss ja auch nicht zwingend auf das bike. Gerade wenn´s eh keinen hat.
> Wie wär´s mit Alutech "unnamed"


Klingt ein bisschen nach Alutech "Unchained"


----------



## nuts (5. Mai 2015)

also erst einmal sorry für die Riva-bedingte Pause. Sehr geil, dass es auch ohne unser Zutun gut weiter ging  Lese mich gerade mal durch die letzten Seiten und dann sehen wir weiter


----------



## foreigner (5. Mai 2015)

der_erce schrieb:


> So benachteiligt finde ich das gar nicht
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 383975


Ich finde das gegenüber dem mit dreifarbigen Streifen (grünes) gerade als besten Beweis für die "Benachteiligung". 



fury9 schrieb:


> Neutral wäre schön, weil die Farbemotion wegfällt! Hat man hier ja ständig beobachten können.


Wie gesagt, neutral wäre auch farbig, so lange alle gleich. Die "Farbemotion" wäre immer die gleiche.
Gerade das was auch @Lt.AnimalMother  beschreibt, dass manche auch mit wenig Kontrast andere mit mehr besser aussehen, finde ich bei farblicher Variante einen besseren Kompromiss. Silber/Schwarz ist so wie oben dargestellt immer ein krasser Kontrast. Erces gedecktes Rot, grün oder blau, kommt nicht ganz so hart, aber deutlich rüber, empfinde ich zumindest.


fury9 schrieb:


> Klingt ein bisschen nach Alutech "Unchained"


finde ich auch nicht schlecht.


----------



## der_erce (5. Mai 2015)

foreigner schrieb:


> Ich finde das gegenüber dem mit dreifarbigen Streifen (grünes) gerade als besten Beweis für die "Benachteiligung".


Siehst du...wenn wir uns schon nicht einig sind...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nuts (5. Mai 2015)

Okay, für mich gibt's noch folgende Fragen:

Wir haben jetzt 3 Rendering-Quellen: TSU, mowood, erce und atrox. Alle sollen am Ende gleich aussehen.


Atrox ist jetzt in Urlaub, sein Rendering ist nicht ganz so sophisticated wie die anderen. Könnte deshalb jemand von den anderen 3 das noch machen? PSD-Datei habe ich. Ich weiß selbst wie schwierig es ist, so ein Rendering vernünftig aussehen zu lassen, finde atrox' Engagement deshalb super, aber die anderen sind da ganz schön professionell unterwegs.
Blickwinkel und Hintergrund müssen natürlich passen. @der_erce hat jetzt die meisten Renderings gemacht, deshalb wäre es wohl am einfachsten, @mowood und @TSU-JAGUAR würden sich dem beugen. Ist das okay und kann der erce seinen Blickwinkel + seinen Hintergrund so definieren, dass die beiden anderen das nachempfinden könnten.
Zu Farbe, Kontrast und Ansichten:

Ich würde 3 Ansichten pro Entwurf nehmen. Seitenansicht würde dann groß dargestellt, darunter nebeneinander die beiden Perspektiven.
Um den Kontrast "so mittel" zu machen, würde ich die Grundfarbe Hellgrau, die Zweitfarbe Dunkelgrau wählen. Da ist die Wahrscheinlichkeit am höchsten, dass es den gewählten Farben hinterher etwa entspricht. Sollte eine Drittfarbe benötigt werden, kann die von mir aus Mittelgrau oder Schwarz heißen. 
Wie klingt das?


----------



## foreigner (5. Mai 2015)

nuts schrieb:


> Um den Kontrast "so mittel" zu machen, würde ich die Grundfarbe Hellgrau, die Zweitfarbe Dunkelgrau wählen. Da ist die Wahrscheinlichkeit am höchsten, dass es den gewählten Farben hinterher etwa entspricht. Sollte eine Drittfarbe benötigt werden, kann die von mir aus Mittelgrau oder Schwarz heißen.
> Wie klingt das?


grau in grau. 
Fände ich nicht so toll und hört sich nach sehr wenig Kontrast an. Dazu Grundfarbe hell und Decals dunkel. Wie @fury9 oben schon geschrieben hat, wäre auch mir anders herum lieber.


----------



## der_erce (5. Mai 2015)

nuts schrieb:


> Okay, für mich gibt's noch folgende Fragen:
> 
> Wir haben jetzt 3 Rendering-Quellen: TSU, mowood, erce und atrox. Alle sollen am Ende gleich aussehen.
> 
> ...



Wenn du was von Atrox hast, her damit. Ich hab nur kurz mit ihm reden können und er meinte dass er mir da nichts liefern kann.
Von TSU hab ich alles. Er hat glaub ich zwar nebenbei was gemacht, aber die Farbvarianten glaub ich sind aus meinen Rendern entstanden. 
Entweder mowood gibt mir seine Daten oder ich kann mich mit ihm kurzschließen und evtl. Kameradaten tauschen, sodass er die gleichen Perspektiven herausrendern kann. Up to you guys.

Was sind denn die "beiden Perspektiven" ? Die, die ich schon habe? 

Zu den Farben: Ich kann morgen mal Testhalber ein Grau in Grau rausrendern und dann können wir immer noch jammern


----------



## jokernthief (5. Mai 2015)

Schwarze Decals vor schwarzem Hintergrund finde ich persönlich nicht ganz so "kontrastreich" (am Bsp.-Rendering von @der_erce ).


----------



## der_erce (5. Mai 2015)

Reden wir vom Hintergrund oder vom Rest des Rahmens ?


----------



## waldbauernbub (5. Mai 2015)

nuts schrieb:


> Um den Kontrast "so mittel" zu machen, würde ich die Grundfarbe Hellgrau, die Zweitfarbe Dunkelgrau wählen. Da ist die Wahrscheinlichkeit am höchsten, dass es den gewählten Farben hinterher etwa entspricht.


Allzu Grau in Grau finde ich ehrlich gesagt nicht wirklich gut, die Materialanmutung sollte schon gewahrt bleiben, sonst hätte sich der Erce die viele Arbeit auch gleich sparen können. 

Und bitte, bitte ...  als Hintergrund nicht wieder irgendwas in der Art von 50 Shades of Kackbeige ... sonder einfach mal ... Weiß?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## veraono (5. Mai 2015)

der_erce schrieb:


> Mein Vorschlag wäre Rahmen: RAW/Alu und Decals: Schwarz matt!





fury9 schrieb:


> tendenziell würde ich eine dunkle Rahmenfarbe und helle Decals bevorzugen.



Ich fände es sinnvoll alles in neutralen Farben/definierten Graustufen oder RAW /Schwarz zu machen und einmal heller Rahmen dunkle Decals, und dunkler Rahmen helle Decals , jeweils von gleichen Design nebeneinander.


----------



## TSU-JAGUAR (5. Mai 2015)

der_erce schrieb:


> Von TSU hab ich alles. Er hat glaub ich zwar nebenbei was gemacht, aber die Farbvarianten glaub ich sind aus meinen Rendern entstanden.


Absolut richtig! Das was ich nebenbei gemacht habe kann man getrost in der Pfeife rauchen. Da sind die Render von dir wesentlich anschaulicher  
Für eine (erneute) Abstimmung können also gerne die Bilder von @der_erce genommen werdern - meinen Seegen hat er!

Die Sache bei meinem Entwurf ist nur, dass er eigentlich zwei Entwürfe in einem ist; je nach dem, ob die innere oder die äußere Fläche heller oder dunkler gestaltet wird, ergibt sich ein komplett neuer Eindruck vom Bike. Und genau das finde ich ziemlich gut, denn so würde, abhängig von der Fertigungsart, jeder das kriegen, was er am liebsten mag (obwohl es immer noch ein Design bleibt). In gewisser Weise trifft das natürlich bei allen Designs zu. Daher wäre es bei einer erneuten Abstimmung das beste, wenn man Variationen jedes Designs (bei dem es Sinn macht) hätte, denn die Darstellung in Graustufen nimmt schon sehr viel Darstellungstiefe heraus (siehe das Beispiel oben).

Allerdings bedeutet das gleich wieder Mehraufwand, der an dieser Stelle dann wieder der_erce aufgebürdet werden würde. Und da ich der Meinung bin, das der gute schon genug für uns getan hat, würde ich das eigentlich vermeiden wollen...


----------



## der_erce (5. Mai 2015)

Ein Mehraufwand wäre das nicht, da ich clevererweise alle Designs als Masken angelegt habe und nicht als Farbdesign. Somit kann ich, wenn ich die Maske invertiere (und das geht direkt in Maya) mit einem Klick die Maskierung umkehren  
Ois easy


----------



## foreigner (5. Mai 2015)

der_erce schrieb:


> Ein Mehraufwand wäre das nicht, da ich clevererweise alle Designs als Masken angelegt habe und nicht als Farbdesign. Somit kann ich, wenn ich die Maske invertiere (und das geht direkt in Maya) mit einem Klick die Maskierung umkehren
> Ois easy


Dann wäre das gleich mit Negativ-variante natürlich super. Das wäre dann auch gleich für das weitere vorgehen schön, beide Varianten zu haben.


----------



## Paintking (6. Mai 2015)

foreigner schrieb:


> Ich finde das gegenüber dem mit dreifarbigen Streifen (grünes) gerade als besten Beweis für die "Benachteiligung



Das ist eben wie immer Geschmacksache. Mir gefällt der Entwurf in Grün/ Rot/ Weiß überhaupt nicht. In der zweifarbigen Version gefällt es mir deutlich besser, auch wenn es trotzdem  weiterhin nicht mein Favorit ist


----------



## mowood (6. Mai 2015)

veraono schrieb:


> Ich fände es sinnvoll alles in neutralen Farben/definierten Graustufen oder RAW /Schwarz zu machen und einmal heller Rahmen dunkle Decals, und dunkler Rahmen helle Decals , jeweils von gleichen Design nebeneinander.


Dieser Meinung schließe ich mich an.

Nachdem die Renderings nun Entscheidungsträger sind und nicht nur der besseren Vorstellung dienen, sollten dann wirklich alle gleich in Materialität, Farbe, Perspektive und Hintergrund dargestellt sein.

@der_erce ich wäre dir sehr dankbar, wenn du dich auch noch meinen Daten annehmen könntest. 
Ich schick dir gleich mal eine fbx. mit eingebetteten Maps. Maya Export gibt es leider immernoch nicht, aber mit etwas glück kannst du die Datei dann gleich so übernehmen und müsstest nur materialien tauschen und es in deine Szene laden.


----------



## Fury (6. Mai 2015)

mowood schrieb:


> Nachdem die Renderings nun Entscheidungsträger sind und nicht nur der besseren Vorstellung dienen, *sollten dann wirklich alle gleich in Materialität, Farbe, Perspektive und Hintergrund dargestellt sein.*


 Ich habe mal die wichtigste Aussage überhaupt herausgehoben.


----------



## der_erce (7. Mai 2015)

So Freunde der guten Unterhaltung. Ich hab hier jetzt @mowood ´s Render im finalen Look. So würde ich alle Render präsentieren. Diese drei Ansichten, diesen hellgrauen Hintergrund mit leichtem hellerem Zentrum und ggf. auch den Usernamen dazu. Bitte um Feedback, dann mach ich mich an den Rest.

Cheers!


----------



## TSU-JAGUAR (7. Mai 2015)

Läuft!  Finde die Lösung optimal.


----------



## Slow (7. Mai 2015)

Sehr gute Darstellung! 
Hab noch damit gerechnet, dass mal von mittlerer Höhe schräg hinten gerendert wird. Aber aus der Perspektive ist der Rahmen wohl zu hässlich.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## waldbauernbub (7. Mai 2015)

der_erce schrieb:


> Bitte um Feedback, dann mach ich mich an den Rest.


Rendering-Darstellung finde ich perfekt!

PS: Abgesehen davon, dass der Bock eh nicht so heißen wird ... beim "Fancy"-Schriftzug bekomme ich immer einen unangenehmen Flashback an die Typographie von Special-Interest-Videotheken in den Bahnhofsvierteln mitteleuropäischer Kleinstädte um das Jahr 1988 herum.


----------



## san_andreas (7. Mai 2015)

waldbauernbub schrieb:


> ... beim "Fancy"-Schriftzug bekomme ich immer einen unangenehmen Flashback an die Typographie von Special-Interest-Videotheken in den Bahnhofsvierteln mitteleuropäischer Kleinstädte um das Jahr 1988 herum.



This !


----------



## Alpenstreicher (7. Mai 2015)

Eine schräg-von-oben-Ansicht fände ich aussagekräfiter als eine schräg-von-unten-Ansicht, denn so sieht man das Bike ja normalerweise. Es sei denn wir optimieren für Magazinfotos die das Bike im Sprung zeigen


----------



## der_erce (7. Mai 2015)

Naja, es geht ja nicht um den Rahmen sondern um die Decals. Von daher finde ich den Blick ans Unterrohr wichtiger als den Blick von oben.


----------



## foreigner (7. Mai 2015)

Der Waldbauernbub gibt mir immer mehr zu denken... 

Darstellung ist gut. @der_erce : Machst du jetzt die "inventierte Varaiante" (dunkel mit heller Grafik) auch noch?


----------



## der_erce (7. Mai 2015)

foreigner schrieb:


> Der Waldbauernbub gibt mir immer mehr zu denken...
> 
> Darstellung ist gut. @der_erce : Machst du jetzt die "inventierte Varaiante" (dunkel mit heller Grafik) auch noch?



Von allen ? Also bei meinen wäre es zum Teil sinnfrei. Aber grundsätzlich machbar und kein großer Aufwand. Müsste ich wissen von welchen ich invertierte machen soll.


----------



## waldbauernbub (7. Mai 2015)

foreigner schrieb:


> Der Waldbauernbub gibt mir immer mehr zu denken...


Macht nix - mir eh auch. 

Was die Darstellung von unten angeht: Eindeutig die Amphibienperspektive, die seit dem Fatbike-Feuchtbiotops-Test in der IBC zum ökologisch korrekten Standard wurde. Auch Feuersalamander und Gelbbauchunken haben das Recht auf einen ästhetisch hochwertigen Abgang.


----------



## foreigner (7. Mai 2015)

der_erce schrieb:


> Von allen ? Also bei meinen wäre es zum Teil sinnfrei. Aber grundsätzlich machbar und kein großer Aufwand. Müsste ich wissen von welchen ich invertierte machen soll.


Ok, wenn du es so eh besser findest. Bei mir ist´s zum Beispiel genau anders rum. Ich bräuchte die helle Variante mit dunkler Grafik nicht. Ich glaube fury9 dürfte das für seins ähnlich sehen.
Aber wenn wir bei manchen nur die hellen und bei anderen nur die dunklen zweigen, wird´s dann wieder zu unterschiedlich?


----------



## der_erce (7. Mai 2015)

Bei dir hätte ich das Blaue RAW gemacht und das was Weiß ist eben Schwarz. Wenns anders sein soll, einfach Bescheid geben. Oder ich mach beide Varianten. Mir ists gleich. Das müsst ich nur rechtzeitig wissen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## foreigner (7. Mai 2015)

der_erce schrieb:


> Bei dir hätte ich das Blaue RAW gemacht und das was Weiß ist eben Schwarz. Wenns anders sein soll, einfach Bescheid geben. Oder ich mach beide Varianten. Mir ists gleich. Das müsst ich nur rechtzeitig wissen.



Puh, keine Ahnung. Muss mir heute abend mal anschauen, wie das überhaupt mit grauem Rahmen und Schwarzen Decals ausschaut. Kann´s mir gerade nicht so ganz vorstellen. Ich hatte eigentlich immer anders rum im Kopf.


----------



## der_erce (7. Mai 2015)

Ach..falls es mal jemand interessiert


----------



## foreigner (7. Mai 2015)

Von mir aus kannst du auch gerne beides machen. Ist halt aber noch mehr Zeitaufwand. Müsst ja auch nicht sein.


----------



## Da Burli (7. Mai 2015)

find die Darstellung perfekt, so sieht man alle entscheidenden Details und Unterschiede und kann sich schon sehr genau vorstellen wie das Rad aussehen wird!! 
Farbig und invertiert finde ich jetzt nicht so enscheidend, da es ja jetzt erstmal um das generelle Design geht, und noch nicht um die finale Version!

Gruß


----------



## TSU-JAGUAR (7. Mai 2015)

Also ich hätte schon gerne eine invertierte Extrawurst 
Vielen Dank nochmal meinerseits für deinen Einsatz!


----------



## Fury (7. Mai 2015)

Alpenstreicher schrieb:


> Eine schräg-von-oben-Ansicht fände ich aussagekräfiter als eine schräg-von-unten-Ansicht, denn so sieht man das Bike ja normalerweise. Es sei denn wir optimieren für Magazinfotos die das Bike im Sprung zeigen


Das war auch mein Ansatz, wird aber nicht gewünscht.



waldbauernbub schrieb:


> Macht nix - mir eh auch.
> 
> Was die Darstellung von unten angeht: Eindeutig die Amphibienperspektive, die seit dem Fatbike-Feuchtbiotops-Test in der IBC zum ökologisch korrekten Standard wurde. Auch Feuersalamander und Gelbbauchunken haben das Recht auf einen ästhetisch hochwertigen Abgang.


Egal was Du nimmst - nimm weniger!



foreigner schrieb:


> Ok, wenn du es so eh besser findest. Bei mir ist´s zum Beispiel genau anders rum. Ich bräuchte die helle Variante mit dunkler Grafik nicht. Ich glaube fury9 dürfte das für seins ähnlich sehen.
> Aber wenn wir bei manchen nur die hellen und bei anderen nur die dunklen zweigen, wird´s dann wieder zu unterschiedlich?


Jep, dunkler Rahmen, helle Decals. Wobei ich selbst bei RAW weisse Decals lieber mag!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## der_erce (7. Mai 2015)

Ich hab weiße Decals schon probiert, beim RAW Rahmen erkennt man die einfach schlecht.


----------



## foreigner (7. Mai 2015)

der_erce schrieb:


> Bei dir hätte ich das Blaue RAW gemacht und das was Weiß ist eben Schwarz. Wenns anders sein soll, einfach Bescheid geben. Oder ich mach beide Varianten. Mir ists gleich. Das müsst ich nur rechtzeitig wissen.



Mir ist´s eigentlich Wurst, wie rum. Ich wäre aber im Zweifelsfall auch dafür, dass wir alle einheitlich machen. Das fände ich auch wichtiger.



fury9 schrieb:


> Egal was Du nimmst - nimm weniger!


Das ist bestimmt nur die österreichische Bergluft.


----------



## der_erce (7. Mai 2015)

Also Jaguar wills ja schon invertiert. Dann mach ich für alle Invertierte. Wird bei Designs wie von Atrox oder bei meinem 1er nicht sonderlich gut aussehen, befürchte ich.


----------



## foreigner (7. Mai 2015)

der_erce schrieb:


> Also Jaguar wills ja schon invertiert. Dann mach ich für alle Invertierte. Wird bei Designs wie von Atrox oder bei meinem 1er nicht sonderlich gut aussehen, befürchte ich.


So lange eins gut aussieht.


----------



## der_erce (7. Mai 2015)

Hui...grad mal mowood´s Design invertiert. Das kommt schon auch geil.


----------



## foreigner (7. Mai 2015)

Eure Render-kiste ist ganz schön flott. Ich dachte, sowas dauert länger mit inventieren und so.


----------



## der_erce (7. Mai 2015)

Das ist ne Frage des Workflows. Ich hatte es schon mal glaub ich irgendwo geschrieben: Ich hab keines der Designs 1:1 so übernommen, sondern als Maske eingebaut. D.h. ich hab einen Shader der zwei Farben hat: RAW und Schwarz. Und wo was erscheint regelt die Designmaske von euch. Hintergrund war, dass ich die Farben und Meterialien einfacher in Maya ändern kann, als Farbwünsche erst als Textur reinzuladen. Schöner Nebeneffekt ist eben auch, dass man die Maske mit einem Klick invertieren kann. Das anschließende Bildberechnen daurt nicht länger als bei der anderen Version 

So sieht übrigens eine von mowood´s Masken aus.


----------



## Fury (7. Mai 2015)

der_erce schrieb:


> Das ist ne Frage des Workflows. Ich hatte es schon mal glaub ich irgendwo geschrieben: Ich hab keines der Designs 1:1 so übernommen, sondern als Maske eingebaut. D.h. ich hab einen Shader der zwei Farben hat: RAW und Schwarz. Und wo was erscheint regelt die Designmaske von euch. Hintergrund war, dass ich die Farben und Meterialien einfacher in Maya ändern kann, als Farbwünsche erst als Textur reinzuladen. Schöner Nebeneffekt ist eben auch, dass man die Maske mit einem Klick invertieren kann. Das anschließende Bildberechnen daurt nicht länger als bei der anderen Version
> 
> So sieht übrigens eine von mowood´s Masken aus.Anhang anzeigen 384416


Bekommen wir am Ende eine Teilnahmebestätigung von "Erces 3D Crashkurs"? In drei Wochen zum 3D Artist - jedenfalls theoretisch...
Das nehm ich doch glatt mit in meinen Lebenslauf auf. Das Formular kannst Du mir ja per email schicken. Unterschrieben und gegengezeichnet von Thomas...


----------



## der_erce (7. Mai 2015)

Haha...klar. Aber nicht ohne Prüfung auf dem Fünf-Seidla´s-Steig


----------



## Fury (7. Mai 2015)

der_erce schrieb:


> Haha...klar. Aber nicht ohne Prüfung auf dem Fünf-Seidla´s-Steig


TOP!  Bin dabei! Wann ist die Prüfung?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## der_erce (7. Mai 2015)

Egal..aber pass auf. Auf dem Steig erzähl ich dir dann, so nach dem dritten oder vierten Seidla, wie es richtig abgefahren wird in 3D. Dein Gehirn wird platzen


----------



## Fury (7. Mai 2015)

der_erce schrieb:


> Egal..aber pass auf. Auf dem Steig erzähl ich dir dann, so nach dem dritten oder vierten Seidla, wie es richtig abgefahren wird in 3D. Dein Gehirn wird platzen


Juhuu. Sonderprüfung! Das wird geil!


----------



## mowood (7. Mai 2015)

Formidable @der_erce! Vielen Dank!


----------



## foreigner (7. Mai 2015)

der_erce schrieb:


> Egal..aber pass auf. Auf dem Steig erzähl ich dir dann, so nach dem dritten oder vierten Seidla, wie es richtig abgefahren wird in 3D. Dein Gehirn wird platzen



Nach vier Seidla kannst du von mir aus viel erzählen.


----------



## der_erce (7. Mai 2015)

Lol alles klar


----------



## nuts (8. Mai 2015)

Alutech Seidla

Ein Wahnsinns-Name


----------



## Middlfrank (8. Mai 2015)

nuts schrieb:


> Alutech Seidla
> 
> Ein Wahnsinns-Name


 
LOOOOOL 
Und dann noch getauft mit "Echt Schlenkerla Rauchbier" und alle fränkischen Biker bestellen auf der Stelle


----------



## waldbauernbub (8. Mai 2015)

der_erce schrieb:


> ... nach dem dritten oder vierten Seidla ...


Zuerst hab ich mir schon gedacht, dass ihr da draussen wohl nicht viel vertragt ... dann hab ich entdeckt, dass euer Seidla vom Inhalt her unserem Seidl wohl nicht ganz entspricht. 

Trotzdem beruhigend zu wissen, dass uns mit euch exotischen Frangn sprachlich offenbar doch mehr verbindet als z.B mit den Lappen, den Xingu und den Tuareg.


----------



## der_erce (8. Mai 2015)

"Schau, da stehn zwei Seidla"  

@waldbauernbub Uli Seidl? Inhaltlich nicht ganz der Treffer. Wobei der sicher shcon das ein oder andere Seidla gehabt haben muss 

@nuts  der Post verrät mir dass ihr nach Inspiration sucht und den Namen offensichtlich immer noch nicht habt? 
Zu den Render: Ich denke ich werde es heute schaffen dir die PSD mit allen Rendern zu überstellen. Jedes Design wird in Positiv und Negativ (invertiert) gezeigt (Und ich sag euch, ALLE gefallen mir mittlerweile. Das wird nicht easy). Ich will sie nicht vorher hier posten (Spaaahaaanuuunnng) und du kannst selbst entscheiden wie du das einbaust. 

D.h. dass heute Abend Render von folgenden Usern von mir fertig sein werden: waldbauernbub, fury9, foreigner, mowood, atrox, 68-er, TSU-Jaguar und meinerEiner. Mehr Daten hab ich nicht bekommen. Sollte ich wen oder was vergessen haben...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## waldbauernbub (8. Mai 2015)

der_erce schrieb:


> @waldbauernbub Uli Seidl? Inhaltlich nicht ganz der Treffer. Wobei der sicher shcon das ein oder andere Seidla gehabt haben muss


Bei uns ist ein 0.33l-Bierglas ein Seidl (oder Seiterl, je nach Dialekt).  Rückschlüsse auf den Intellekt des gleichnamigen Filmemachers treffen aber vielleicht auch zu.

Was die Renderings angeht freu ich mich schon sehr ...


----------



## foreigner (8. Mai 2015)

waldbauernbub schrieb:


> Zuerst hab ich mir schon gedacht, dass ihr da draussen wohl nicht viel vertragt ... dann hab ich entdeckt, dass euer Seidla vom Inhalt her unserem Seidl wohl nicht ganz entspricht.



Mit vertragen hat das ja auch nichts zu tun. Nach vier Seidla stellt sich nur so eine innere Ruhe ein, nach der einem andere Leute auch viel erzählen können. Vorausgesetzt, wir haben es hier nicht mit reinen Main-(/Wein-)Franken zu tun, die generell nur "Schoppe haue".

Ich bin schon gespannt auf die Renderings.


----------



## der_erce (8. Mai 2015)

Ne ne...nix Main-Franken...Lebkoung-City


----------



## Fury (8. Mai 2015)

waldbauernbub schrieb:


> Bei uns ist ein 0.33l-Bierglas ein Seidl (oder Seiterl, je nach Dialekt).  Rückschlüsse auf den Intellekt des gleichnamigen Filmemachers treffen aber vielleicht auch zu.
> 
> Was die Renderings angeht freu ich mich schon sehr ...


0,33 l sind bei uns Schnapsgläser...

Beim zukünftigen "Alutech Seidla" gibts natürlich eine Trink- und Fahrprobe auf dem Fünf-Seidlas-Steig! Und zwar in der Reihenfolge! Erst dann wird das Rad dem Kunden geliefert...

Im Ernst: ich bin gespannt auf die Renderings. der_erce kommt ja schon gar nicht mehr zum arbeiten...


----------



## der_erce (8. Mai 2015)

Jo joo....Bikes rendern lokal auf der Kiste, der Rest wird ins Netzwerk gejagt


----------



## m2000 (8. Mai 2015)

nuts schrieb:


> Alutech Seidla
> 
> Ein Wahnsinns-Name


Mein lieber Herr Stahl, was immer du auch zu dir genommen hast, du solltest die Dosis überdenken


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nuts (8. Mai 2015)

@der_erce


Renderings: Perfekt. Dann nehme ich mir das Wochenende Zeit um alles vorzubereiten und am Montag geht's ab. Größte Frage ist sicher, wie viele Ansichten (und invertierungen) ich übersichtlich einbauen kann, ohne dass die Gesamtmenge an Entwürfen unübersichtlich wird. Bisher dachte ich an 3 Bilder pro Entwurf.
Name: Glaub es gibt inzwischen schon ein paar Namen, die ganz gut wären. Wir müssen nur entscheiden, wer jetzt mal "Basta" sagt und uns dann alle damit zufrieden geben. Aprospos: "Basta" wäre vielleicht nicht schlecht


----------



## der_erce (8. Mai 2015)

nuts schrieb:


> @der_erce
> 
> 
> Renderings: Perfekt. Dann nehme ich mir das Wochenende Zeit um alles vorzubereiten und am Montag geht's ab. Größte Frage ist sicher, wie viele Ansichten (und invertierungen) ich übersichtlich einbauen kann, ohne dass die Gesamtmenge an Entwürfen unübersichtlich wird. Bisher dachte ich an 3 Bilder pro Entwurf.
> Name: Glaub es gibt inzwischen schon ein paar Namen, die ganz gut wären. Wir müssen nur entscheiden, wer jetzt mal "Basta" sagt und uns dann alle damit zufrieden geben. Aprospos: "Basta" wäre vielleicht nicht schlecht



Im Moment kannst du 6pro Design rechnen (3 Ansichten in zwei Varianten). Evtl. wäre es sinnvoll 2 Perspektiven in der einen Variante und die 3. Perspektive invertiert zu zeigen? Die Masse an Rendern wird das sicher unübersichtlich machen. Oder man macht zwei Ordner/Gruppen die eine Invertiert die andere Normal?


----------



## Fury (8. Mai 2015)

nuts schrieb:


> Name: Glaub es gibt inzwischen schon ein paar Namen, die ganz gut wären. Wir müssen nur entscheiden, wer jetzt mal "Basta" sagt und uns dann alle damit zufrieden geben. Aprospos: "Basta" wäre vielleicht nicht schlecht
> [/USER]


Ich finde es gibt jetzt nur noch zwei Möglichkeiten:
1. Wir schauen, ob Konas längster Bikename frei ist: "Kona Humuhumunukunukuapua'a", oder
2. Wir versuchen, durch Aneinanderreihung sämtlicher Namensvorschläge "Humuhumunukunukuapua'a" in der Länge zu übertreffen...

Muss halt irgendwie aufs Oberrohr passen oder - spontane Idee -  man zieht den Schriftzug dann von den Sitzstreben bis zum Steuerrohr...[/user]


----------



## foreigner (8. Mai 2015)

Also 4 pro Entwurf hätte ich schon dargestellt. 2 normal (Beispielsweise Hauptansicht (seite) und von unten für Schrift) und 2 invertiert (Hauptansicht (seite) und die schräg von vorne (in der man das Unterrohr ja auch noch erkennen kann)). So geht´s noch mit der Anzahl und man sieht alles mal in "normal" und invertiert.


----------



## der_erce (8. Mai 2015)

Render sind fertig und an @nuts gesendet! 60 Stück sind es geworden


----------



## Sittenstrolch (8. Mai 2015)

der_erce schrieb:


> Render sind fertig und an @nuts gesendet! 60 Stück sind es geworden



...Verkaufsprovision nicht vergessen für die ganze schöne Arbeit... oder wenigstens ein Rahmenset gratis und dann nen Aufbaufred machen!


----------



## der_erce (8. Mai 2015)

Fame & Glory! Das passt schon


----------



## nuts (11. Mai 2015)

Wir sind online - habe mich für 4 Ansichten pro Rad entschieden, wäre sonst zu unübersichtlich geworden. Abstimmung läuft bis Mittwoch!


----------

